# Anyone moving to Dubai Silicon Oasis to work in the new Gems school?



## chubunga

Me & my husband are moving to Dubai in August to teach in the new Gems School in Silicon Oasis. I've managed to make contact with one other teacher who is moving out too, so I thought I'd put a message out to see if there's anyone else in the same boat...feel free to drop me a line if you are going out there and would like to get in touch before we make the big move!


----------



## dubaiuae

Hi,
Pretty sure my partner and I will be joining you. It's not final yet as I am still waiting to speak to the head and for the process to begin. How far are you with that?


----------



## nozzaclaire6478

My son will be starting in yr 1 in sept @ new Gems school in DSO Perhaps you will be his teacher?! We move out in august. Good luck with your move and I hope you find more teachers on here. I have found quite a few parents of kids starting at new gems school on here so must be some teachers out there too otherwise the kids are gonna run riot!!


----------



## Brenda Kelly

*Brenda*

I am moving to Dubai in August as my husband has been working out there for 2 years, my daughter will be starting the school in year 9 in September 2011.



chubunga said:


> Me & my husband are moving to Dubai in August to teach in the new Gems School in Silicon Oasis. I've managed to make contact with one other teacher who is moving out too, so I thought I'd put a message out to see if there's anyone else in the same boat...feel free to drop me a line if you are going out there and would like to get in touch before we make the big move!


----------



## sunshine apple

chubunga said:


> Me & my husband are moving to Dubai in August to teach in the new Gems School in Silicon Oasis. I've managed to make contact with one other teacher who is moving out too, so I thought I'd put a message out to see if there's anyone else in the same boat...feel free to drop me a line if you are going out there and would like to get in touch before we make the big move!


Hi 

I moved to Dubai silicon oasis about 5 weeks ago , Im not a teacher , best of luck with the move


----------



## Miss P

chubunga said:


> Me & my husband are moving to Dubai in August to teach in the new Gems School in Silicon Oasis. I've managed to make contact with one other teacher who is moving out too, so I thought I'd put a message out to see if there's anyone else in the same boat...feel free to drop me a line if you are going out there and would like to get in touch before we make the big move!


Hi Chubunga, I have just read your post and wondering if i could ask you some questions?? I am new to this and dont know how to private message yet. I have an interview for gems in Silicon Oasis tomorrow and i seen a few posts between you and another expat who are moving to Silicon Oasis and will be teaching in gems

Thanks


----------



## chubunga

dubaiuae said:


> Hi,
> Pretty sure my partner and I will be joining you. It's not final yet as I am still waiting to speak to the head and for the process to begin. How far are you with that?


Hey, sorry, only just realised I never replied to your response!
In terms of the process of contract, getting documents attested etc, we're pretty much done. Just counting down the days now :clap2:
What subjects/years do you two teach? I'll be the one & only music teacher in the school, and my husband is a PE teacher.


----------



## chubunga

Miss P said:


> Hi Chubunga, I have just read your post and wondering if i could ask you some questions?? I am new to this and dont know how to private message yet. I have an interview for gems in Silicon Oasis tomorrow and i seen a few posts between you and another expat who are moving to Silicon Oasis and will be teaching in gems
> 
> Thanks


Hi 
I can't seem to private message you - I think you have to have written 5 posts to be able to send or receive private messages.
If you like you can ask me questions on here, won't be able to give much in detail info though, seeing as everyone will be able to see!
Good luck with the interview - if you're interviewed by the principal Martin Clark, he is a really nice guy, really looking forward to having him as our new principal as of September 
What subject/year do you teach?


----------



## Miss P

chubunga said:


> Hey, sorry, only just realised I never replied to your response!
> In terms of the process of contract, getting documents attested etc, we're pretty much done. Just counting down the days now :clap2:
> What subjects/years do you two teach? I'll be the one & only music teacher in the school, and my husband is a PE teacher.



Hey thanks for messaging me back 
I have an interview tomorrow so fingers crossed!! I am a primary trained teacher so i will either be key stage 1/2 or foundation stage. Im not sure how to private message on this? I seen in one of your posts about a staff handbook maybe?? Would you mind emailing it to me or if i could ask about accomidation etc?? Dont want to do it on the actual forum but im not sure how to private message??
What date are you leaving the UK??


----------



## chubunga

Miss P said:


> Hey thanks for messaging me back
> I have an interview tomorrow so fingers crossed!! I am a primary trained teacher so i will either be key stage 1/2 or foundation stage. Im not sure how to private message on this? I seen in one of your posts about a staff handbook maybe?? Would you mind emailing it to me or if i could ask about accomidation etc?? Dont want to do it on the actual forum but im not sure how to private message??
> What date are you leaving the UK??


Hi 

I don't think I'm really in the position to email you the staff booklet as I'm sure Gems will consider it private information, but I can tell you all the teachers are going to be put in apartments in Business Bay, not Silicon Oasis as we originally assumed! :clap2:

The principal is very pleasant so I'm sure he won't mind you asking all these questions tomorrow in the interview...I had tons of questions about Dubai, even little things like how Western women are treated by the locals, and if I can wear a bikini on the beach! He was happy to answer everything 

Are you having the interview here in England or are you already working out in Dubai?


----------



## Miss P

chubunga said:


> Hi
> 
> I don't think I'm really in the position to email you the staff booklet as I'm sure Gems will consider it private information, but I can tell you all the teachers are going to be put in apartments in Business Bay, not Silicon Oasis as we originally assumed! :clap2:
> 
> The principal is very pleasant so I'm sure he won't mind you asking all these questions tomorrow in the interview...I had tons of questions about Dubai, even little things like how Western women are treated by the locals, and if I can wear a bikini on the beach! He was happy to answer everything
> 
> Are you having the interview here in England or are you already working out in Dubai?


I live in Scotland but I lived in Dubai for just over 2 years and I used to live in Business Bay so im curious to know which appartment buildings it will be.. I really liked living in Business Bay its very central. I never drove over there though which im scared about if i will need a car to get to and from work?

I just got back from holiday in Dubai, if i had emailed my cv sooner they would have interviewed me in Dubai which is a shame it is now skype. It's not the principal intervieing me its someone else, hate interviews always make me really nervous but would love to move back to Dubai  If you have any questions about Dubai i would be happy to answer them if you want? what date are you moving? do you know how many teachers there are going to be there or how many classes they will have??

thanks
Miss P


----------



## chubunga

Miss P said:


> I live in Scotland but I lived in Dubai for just over 2 years and I used to live in Business Bay so im curious to know which appartment buildings it will be.. I really liked living in Business Bay its very central. I never drove over there though which im scared about if i will need a car to get to and from work?
> 
> I just got back from holiday in Dubai, if i had emailed my cv sooner they would have interviewed me in Dubai which is a shame it is now skype. It's not the principal intervieing me its someone else, hate interviews always make me really nervous but would love to move back to Dubai  If you have any questions about Dubai i would be happy to answer them if you want? what date are you moving? do you know how many teachers there are going to be there or how many classes they will have??
> 
> thanks
> Miss P


Oh wow, so you must know Dubai really well then! It's a good sign if you want to go back there  Especially if you just got back from a holiday there too!
We've never been so we're not entirely sure what to expect, but we're soooo looking forwards to it :bounce:

Only question I have at the moment is about cars...if it's best to hire or buy a second hand one. But if you didn't drive there last time you lived there then not to worry - I guess these are the kinds of things we'll figure out once we get there!
Not sure how many teachers there will be, but it's obviously a brand new school so they'll have an entirely new cohort of teachers, so I'm guessing about 50 members of staff in total...?

Don't be nervous  Whatever's meant to be will be, I'm sure you'll do fine :clap2:


----------



## Miss P

Thanks!!! I really hope so i really want to go back!!
Maybe see you out there


----------



## Miss P

chubunga said:


> Oh wow, so you must know Dubai really well then! It's a good sign if you want to go back there  Especially if you just got back from a holiday there too!
> We've never been so we're not entirely sure what to expect, but we're soooo looking forwards to it :bounce:
> 
> Only question I have at the moment is about cars...if it's best to hire or buy a second hand one. But if you didn't drive there last time you lived there then not to worry - I guess these are the kinds of things we'll figure out once we get there!
> Not sure how many teachers there will be, but it's obviously a brand new school so they'll have an entirely new cohort of teachers, so I'm guessing about 50 members of staff in total...?
> 
> Don't be nervous  Whatever's meant to be will be, I'm sure you'll do fine :clap2:


wouldnt say i know it really well... as it changed on an hour to hour basis!! haha!! but i know it well enough to know i wana come back... i may be mad!! haha

sorry to ask but do you know what date you are flying out to dubai and which date teachers start??

Thanks
Miss P


----------



## chubunga

Miss P said:


> wouldnt say i know it really well... as it changed on an hour to hour basis!! haha!! but i know it well enough to know i wana come back... i may be mad!! haha
> 
> sorry to ask but do you know what date you are flying out to dubai and which date teachers start??
> 
> Thanks
> Miss P


We haven't been given an exact date for our flight but we need to be out there by the end of August, and the school term starts September 6th


----------



## Miss P

chubunga said:


> We haven't been given an exact date for our flight but we need to be out there by the end of August, and the school term starts September 6th


thanks for all the info an advice


----------



## chubunga

Miss P said:


> thanks for all the info an advice


No probs, good luck! Let me know if you get the job!


----------



## Miss P

chubunga said:


> No probs, good luck! Let me know if you get the job!


i will thanks


----------



## chubunga

Dubai-newbie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to this site, but I have been offered a job in the new GEMS school and I was searching for info on the accommodation and was very excited to find this thread!
> I think I will be accepting the job and moving out to Dubai in a months time to teach, all very new.
> As a single girl would be business bay be a nice enough place to live?
> Any advice welcome! Feel free to PM me!!


Hi Dubai-newbie!
I can't PM you until you've written 5 posts I think.
That's great you got offered the job, congrats! We are soooo excited  Has the principal"s PA emailed you the info pack on accommodation yet? That gives loads of info about Business Bay...all the teachers are going to be given apartments in Bus. Bay - all in just 2 or 3 tower blocks, so we'll all be quite closely knit I would imagine. I'm going out with my husband but I know quite a few single people will be going out there to teach in the same school as us, and everyone seems very young - mid 20's mostly. I think you'll have a blast as a single girl!!
Hopefully see you there! (I'll be the only music teacher in the school so you'll soon figure out it's me!) 
X


----------



## chubunga

Miss P said:


> i will thanks


How did the interview go Miss P?


----------



## Miss P

chubunga said:


> How did the interview go Miss P?


hi, it never happened.... i sat on skype and nothing?? i got an email saying there was some confusion and it will be re-scheduled.... so im just waiting patiently!! lol


----------



## Miss P

Dubai-newbie said:


> Hi Miss P,
> 
> Something similar happened to me with my Skype interview, there was a confusion with time, and I didn't know I was meant to be having an interview until I got a text, so don't worry, there seems to be some problems with emails and stuff.


Hi Dubai-Newbie,

thats good to know!! i have jst got an email and its been re-arranged now for tomorrow fingers crossed!! have u accepted the position? are u primary?? 

Miss P


----------



## Miss P

Dubai-newbie said:


> Yeah I'm primary, haven't formally accepted it yet. What class would you be taking do you think?
> Is business bay a nice enough place to live?
> 
> Chubunga- What was the answer to your question on whether you can wear bikinis in Dubai?? I never thought of asking that!!


business bay is nice its really central to like sheihk zayayed road one of the main roads in dubai and down town dubai there r a few hotels an restraunts an stuff right behind it, i lived in business bay just as it was up and coming half of it hadnt even been started yet. you can wear bikini's in dubai u only really need to cover up wen its ramadan which is august some time. are u gona accept? or u still thinking it over?? when i spoke to the recruitment person she said it would be lower primary or nursery stage which i think is foundation stage??


----------



## LittleMiss1980

Hi!!

I'm heading out in August to work out the new GEMS school; I'll be teaching year 4!


----------



## Leo123

Hi 

I have been offered a position in a GEMS school in Abu Dhabi starting in September 6th as well. 
I have not formally accepted the position yet as I just received the contract.
Im my contract it states that if i leave prior to my 2 year contract ending I will need to pay the school back for the cost of the visa, flight to Abu Dhabi and 6000AED. Does anyone else have this in their contract?

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## chubunga

Dubai-newbie said:


> Yeah I'm primary, haven't formally accepted it yet. What class would you be taking do you think?
> Is business bay a nice enough place to live?
> 
> Chubunga- What was the answer to your question on whether you can wear bikinis in Dubai?? I never thought of asking that!!


Hi Dubai-newbie 
Bikinis are fine to wear on the beach. I think the general idea is dress modestly as in not thigh high skirts or cleavage-boosting tops! I'm stocking up on linen trousers etc to wear during that last week of Ramadan when we'll have just arrived, and also cotton kaftan-style tops, cos they cover your arms to your elbows and usually have high necklines.
Hope that helps!x


----------



## chubunga

Dubai-newbie said:


> I think lower primary could be KS1 as well. Yeah I think I'm going to accept, it's a big move though. It helps that most people will be in the same boat though.


Forgot to say...Yes everyone will be in the same boat so I wouldn't worry about not meeting other ppl your age etc. I'm pretty sure the majority of teachers at the school will be in their 20's, and 95% of them coming out to Dubai from England for the first time. I'm coming with my husband but I'm only 27 and apart from one other couple I've heard from, the rest are all fun-loving singletons! :clap2:


----------



## chubunga

Miss P said:


> hi, it never happened.... i sat on skype and nothing?? i got an email saying there was some confusion and it will be re-scheduled.... so im just waiting patiently!! lol


Miss P - what a pain that you sat on skype and waited for ages!  Did you have the interview in the end?


----------



## Miss P

chubunga said:


> Miss P - what a pain that you sat on skype and waited for ages!  Did you have the interview in the end?



Hi Chubunga, i had the interview and got the job


----------



## chubunga

Miss P said:


> Hi Chubunga, i had the interview and got the job


Yay! Well done! :clap2: See you out there then


----------



## Miss P

chubunga said:


> Yay! Well done! :clap2: See you out there then


thanks!! bit scary...actually happening now!!!


----------



## chubunga

Dubai-newbie said:


> Does anybody know if its normal for pay to be split into basic pay and living allowance.
> My accommodation is paid for, yet my salary is broken into basic and allowance, split about half and half.
> just wondering why this is and if it's normal in Dubai teaching contracts?
> 
> There's alot of info to get my head around!!


I asked the exact same question when we got our contracts! The principal told me we'll receive the total amount (basic + allowance) each month, and that it's just broken down for some bureaucratic reason. He said we shouldn't worry about it


----------



## Miss P

I was wondering about utilities as well?? I couldnt find anywhere in the contract about them?? i might not be looking properly though? do we pay for utilities?


----------



## chubunga

Dubai-newbie said:


> Great, thanks chubunga!
> Do you mind me asking if your utilities will be paid for? Mine aren't and I was wondering if its something I should ask for?
> Not sure if haggling over these kind of things is expected or not?!


No ours aren't and I don't think you'll get very far with haggling over it...as Gems is such a huge organisation, they have their own pay scale and set contracts, which I don't think they'll be willing to budge on, considering how many schools they run.
We didn't ask for utilities to be paid for. Would have been nice but we figured it was still quite a good deal, we'll still hopefully save half our salary each month, and have plenty to live on. Hope it actually works out that way when we're there!!


----------



## chubunga

Miss P said:


> I was wondering about utilities as well?? I couldnt find anywhere in the contract about them?? i might not be looking properly though? do we pay for utilities?


We have to pay for utilities...but I don't think the cost will be huge. It all depends on how much you have the AC on etc.


----------



## chubunga

Dubai-newbie said:


> Yeah, that's true, and sure we'll be in school all day long anyway!!
> With regards medical cover, do we need any more information on it, other than we have medical cover included?


Not too sure about medical cover - maybe ask the principal about that directly? Let me know if you get any info!


----------



## PrincessS

Welcome to Silicon Oasis


----------



## missmadison

Hi there, I am a head of drama interested in moving to Dubai to teach asap. I have my heart set on it actually. As you all either have jobs or very nearly do (goodluck!!) I just wondered how you first went about it? I'm trying to update my CV and get the ball rolling as we speak!! Thank you so much! Natalie


----------



## missmadison

*whats Dubai like?*

Hi! I'm in the early stages of trying to move to Dubai and teach over there. Are there any schools or recruitment sites you would recommend? Is it a great place? I have my heart set on Dubai for some reason, but I've never been there!! 




Miss P said:


> I live in Scotland but I lived in Dubai for just over 2 years and I used to live in Business Bay so im curious to know which appartment buildings it will be.. I really liked living in Business Bay its very central. I never drove over there though which im scared about if i will need a car to get to and from work?
> 
> I just got back from holiday in Dubai, if i had emailed my cv sooner they would have interviewed me in Dubai which is a shame it is now skype. It's not the principal intervieing me its someone else, hate interviews always make me really nervous but would love to move back to Dubai  If you have any questions about Dubai i would be happy to answer them if you want? what date are you moving? do you know how many teachers there are going to be there or how many classes they will have??
> 
> thanks
> Miss P


----------



## chubunga

missmadison said:


> Hi! I'm in the early stages of trying to move to Dubai and teach over there. Are there any schools or recruitment sites you would recommend? Is it a great place? I have my heart set on Dubai for some reason, but I've never been there!!


Hi MissMadison 
We found our teaching jobs on the TES website - they were just advertising for all KS3 teachers so both me & my husband applied through the TES.
We did go to a recruitment fair a while ago but it was a total waste of time.
Good luck!


----------



## becky88

Hi I have just been offered a job as Year 1 teacher at the new school! I am 22, very excited yet scared as to it all. I will be flying from manchester, alone, does anyone have facebook so we could message on there?


----------



## Miss P

becky88 said:


> Hi I have just been offered a job as Year 1 teacher at the new school! I am 22, very excited yet scared as to it all. I will be flying from manchester, alone, does anyone have facebook so we could message on there?


hi becky, i think im the only one going from scotland!
im really excited but scared as well!
how long have you been teaching?


----------



## becky88

Miss P said:


> hi becky, i think im the only one going from scotland!
> im really excited but scared as well!
> how long have you been teaching?


Hi! Well I have just graduated so this will be my first teaching job! How about you? Do you know where abouts our accommodation is? Will you be travelling alone or you coming with a partner? so many questions and I cant believe its 3 weeks until we go! eek, very scary! x


----------



## Miss P

becky88 said:


> Hi! Well I have just graduated so this will be my first teaching job! How about you? Do you know where abouts our accommodation is? Will you be travelling alone or you coming with a partner? so many questions and I cant believe its 3 weeks until we go! eek, very scary! x


im coming on my own as well! lol no partner, im 26 iev only been teaching for a year, our accomidation is in business bay its really nice i used to live ther 3 years ago so much to do!!


----------



## becky88

ok well me too! least you know your way around! u might have to show me around!!! do you know what year you are teaching?


----------



## chubunga

becky88 said:


> ok well me too! least you know your way around! u might have to show me around!!! do you know what year you are teaching?


Hey Becky - I'm flying out from Manchester too! So you won't be totally alone  My husband's coming too...I teach music, he teaches P.E. It's so exciting! :clap2:


----------



## becky88

chubunga said:


> Hey Becky - I'm flying out from Manchester too! So you won't be totally alone  My husband's coming too...I teach music, he teaches P.E. It's so exciting! :clap2:


Few that makes me feel so much better. I went to South Africa to teach for 8 weeks last Summer but thats all I've ever done away from home! I have only just graduated so this really is a massive step! everything looks and sounds perfect though, and I can't wait now! I dont know where to begin! I'll have to wear a name label at the airport so u can find me :tongue1:
Are you teaching in the Primary or Secondary? x


----------



## chubunga

becky88 said:


> Few that makes me feel so much better. I went to South Africa to teach for 8 weeks last Summer but thats all I've ever done away from home! I have only just graduated so this really is a massive step! everything looks and sounds perfect though, and I can't wait now! I dont know where to begin! I'll have to wear a name label at the airport so u can find me :tongue1:
> Are you teaching in the Primary or Secondary? x


I'll be teaching both primary & secondary - I think I'm the only music teacher in the whole school so I'll be teaching all the music lessons! What about you?


----------



## becky88

I am teaching Year 1! so excited, you will be all over then  have you applied for visa's or anything yet?


----------



## Miss P

Miss P said:


> im coming on my own as well! lol no partner, im 26 iev only been teaching for a year, our accomidation is in business bay its really nice i used to live ther 3 years ago so much to do!!


im gona be teaching year 4, its all changed in the last few years the business bay bit so cant wait to explore!


----------



## becky88

i've just looked at the images and been attached to google for the past 2 days! i presume you'll be having a 1 bed apartment too like me? i cant believe the facilities there its amazing!! do you fly on the 20th? I have been on emirates page and we are allowed a 30kg baggage allowance! eek! packing is going to be hard!!!!!


----------



## chubunga

becky88 said:


> I am teaching Year 1! so excited, you will be all over then  have you applied for visa's or anything yet?


We don't have to apply for visas - they do it all for us


----------



## becky88

hi! that would be great! its becky handy. the photo is of me and my bf  so glad your an nqt too! excited now i'm not on my own!- x


----------



## chubunga

Dubai-newbie said:


> On another note, has anybody else heard that you have to get a medical to get your visa and you get checked for hep B, and get deported if you have it? I don't have anything like that but want to get vaccinated for it, but I'm afraid that it would then be in my system for the medical.
> Any advice on what others are doing would be great! I'm prob over thinking things!!


Haven't heard anything about needing vaccinations - I know we'll all have to have medicals when we get there but that's the norm for working in any new country. We're lucky we didn't have to do it here ourselves! My sister's moving to teach English in China and she had to fork out hundreds of pounds to cover the cost herself of having loads of medical checks here before she leaves.

Dunno about you guys but I'm literally counting the hours til the 20th!!! lane:


----------



## becky88

ive just officially accepted this morning!!! does anyone know how much excess we are given for baggage!! got so much documentation to sort out too! - as for the medicals i dont think we need any vaccinations? i had all mine done last year before i went to south africa to teach and it cost me over £200!! so glad we are having it over there!


----------



## shosho

I will be there too and I moved over last year so if you have any questions, feel free to ask x


----------



## shosho

You ned to have hep A and B and i got tetanus and polio or something. But i am pretty sure that if you dont get them, the medical will sort it out.


----------



## shosho

You DEF need hep a and b


----------



## dubaiuae

Hi,

I'm going to be teaching in foundation stage 2 (Rec) I will be coming with my partner who is also a teacher (not at the same school). We fly on the 20th from heathrow at 2.15. 

Can't wait now but so much to do!


----------



## dubaiuae

I received mine a few days ago! Don't panic! A friend of mine is also going and hasn't had her flights yet, she contacted them and said they are sorting them and then sending them out in batches.


----------



## chubunga

Dubai-newbie said:


> Will we be off and free during the end of ramadam, the calender on the website shows the 29th to the 2nd as Islamic holidays, is everybody of for Eid-al-Fitr?


Hiya 
Yes we're off for Eid, and I'm pretty sure everyone else is too as it's a national holiday. 
Time is flying! 2 weeks to go today! AARRGGHHH!!!


----------



## mrsm

Hi can you post up some comment about what it's like when you get there? Am considering applying for 2012 and have a husband and daughter to bring along too. Most of what I'm reading on different websites and forums seems really negative although I have a colleague out there teaching for GEMS who loves it, am quite concerned as have a lot to loose if I make a bad decision about moving over. Would be very interested to hear from you all about how it really is!!
Thanks


----------



## chubunga

Dubai-newbie said:


> Thanks, still waiting for flight details, beginning to think I may not be going. Only 11 days now, eek!


Wow they are leaving it a bit last minute if you haven't got your flight details yet!! Have you emailed them to ask where your tickets are?


----------



## chubunga

Dubai-newbie said:


> Yeah I have, and they keep saying the travel desk is working on them. Getting a bit worried now.


It's probably just the work visas holding it up, because they have to be sorted before they can issue the tickets...I think. Did you send your passport photos & all other documents to them? Don't worry  They need you there by Aug 21st so they'll get you there by hook or by crook!


----------



## chubunga

Dubai-newbie said:


> Yeah I sent my photos and docs, only got them all finished recently though. Yeah its just hard to plan when I don't know what city I'm leaving from or which airline. I'm trying hard to keep my patience though!!!


I don't blame you for being a bit worried, but I'm sure they'll come through...such a big organisation wouldn't mess up at this late stage.
Give it a couple more days...maybe email again on Thursday before the end of their working week. What year are you teaching? Have you started doing any lesson planning yet? :ranger:


----------



## chubunga

mrsm said:


> Hi can you post up some comment about what it's like when you get there? Am considering applying for 2012 and have a husband and daughter to bring along too. Most of what I'm reading on different websites and forums seems really negative although I have a colleague out there teaching for GEMS who loves it, am quite concerned as have a lot to loose if I make a bad decision about moving over. Would be very interested to hear from you all about how it really is!!
> Thanks


Hi Mrs M,
Yep sure, I'll post something on here once we've got stuck in to the first term at the school. I've only heard good things so far in all my research, and I've got nothing but praise for the correspondence we've had with the various members of staff at the school so far. They've been so helpful and willing to answer every question I've had (and there have been a lot!!)...but yes I'll let you know 
I guess every school is different, even if they're all under the umbrella of the same organisation, so we could be very lucky with the new WSO school as opposed to an older Gems school in another area.
What subject do you teach? Or are you primary?


----------



## chubunga

Dubai-newbie said:


> No I haven't started lesson planning yet as I don't want to waste my time if I don't actually end of going. I'm teaching Year 5, I've read through some of the plannign docs that were sent but that was it, not sure what else to do at this stage anyway.
> I wonder if we were dealing with different people as the person I have been dealing with hasn't been helpful at all.


I've PMed you!


----------



## mrsm

chubunga said:


> Hi Mrs M,
> Yep sure, I'll post something on here once we've got stuck in to the first term at the school. I've only heard good things so far in all my research, and I've got nothing but praise for the correspondence we've had with the various members of staff at the school so far. They've been so helpful and willing to answer every question I've had (and there have been a lot!!)...but yes I'll let you know
> I guess every school is different, even if they're all under the umbrella of the same organisation, so we could be very lucky with the new WSO school as opposed to an older Gems school in another area.
> What subject do you teach? Or are you primary?


Oh thanks, that would be really helpful for me. I'm primary, KS2 yrs 3-6.


----------



## myriambill

Welcome all to the sandpit. 
My son is going to start fs1 at DSO in sept, all very exciting! 
I used to live in business bay, nice spot, central but you guys will need to drive for sure to the school as it's a good 30/40mins on the road.
If you got any questions feel free to ask! Good luck


----------



## chubunga

myriambill said:


> Welcome all to the sandpit.
> My son is going to start fs1 at DSO in sept, all very exciting!
> I used to live in business bay, nice spot, central but you guys will need to drive for sure to the school as it's a good 30/40mins on the road.
> If you got any questions feel free to ask! Good luck


Hi Myriambill,
Thanks for the kind message  yes I think we're all going to have get cars pretty soonish so we can drive to Silicon Oasis easily!
Looking forward to meeting your son and all the other children in a few weeks


----------



## myriambill

You guys must be relieved to be leaving the uk with all the horrible stuff that's happening at the moment!
You'll love Dubai but unfortunately right now it's very hot and humid so not much to do! In a month or so it'll get better!
I drove past the school and looks fantastic, not seen the inside yet as it's not finished as I understand, but should the set up be like the other Wellington on Sheik Zayed Road it's going to be absolutely brilliant! The facilities are fab!


----------



## becky88

Hi! I have just got my flight details and I fly from Manchester at 9.40am on Saturday 20th.... don't suppose anyone else is going then too? I am teaching Year One and coming on my own- so will be recruiting friends asap!  See you all there! x


----------



## chubunga

becky88 said:


> Hi! I have just got my flight details and I fly from Manchester at 9.40am on Saturday 20th.... don't suppose anyone else is going then too? I am teaching Year One and coming on my own- so will be recruiting friends asap!  See you all there! x


Hello! Yay we're flying from Manchester too, but not till 2.10 in the afternoon lane: You must be getting the flight over just before us! We'll see you there then


----------



## becky88

Great! strange that we are on different flights, but will see you there very soon! lots of packing to do this week! have a safe flight


----------



## rustysmart

Hi All,

My wife and I are interested in moving to Dubai to teach next year - will be following this thread with interest and probably bombarding you guys with questions if that's ok! We are visiting in October to get a feel for the area so if there is anything you guys find out in your first term about things to know for a move out there I would love to hear about it.

Thanks,

Russell

PS. I asked the admin to remove my previous post as I was waffling on - I wasn't being abusive!  Honest.


----------



## rustysmart

Hi All,

I've been looking in the TES over the past few weeks and noticed a few vacancies coming up in Dubai, particularly in schools run by GEMS. 

I was wondering if anyone could give me some ideas about their teaching life in Dubai - work/life balance, opportunities, job perks etc. I've looked around on some different websites to build a picture but there are quite a few contrasts.

I would be particularly interested to know what 'newbies' have thought if they moved out there this summer - was it easy to adjust? are you still excited or has the bubble burst?

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## Tawnyman

Has anyone got any comments regarding the new GEMS school in Silicon Oasis? 

It's called the Wellington Academy.

What is it like to teach in or what is it like to have a child learning there?

Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Confiture

Our kids are both there (FS1 & Yr2).

Both thoroughly enjoy it. The facilities are good and the parental engagement is excellent.

It's still early days, but so far we're happy with the choice of school.


----------



## Tawnyman

Confiture said:


> Our kids are both there (FS1 & Yr2).
> 
> Both thoroughly enjoy it. The facilities are good and the parental engagement is excellent.
> 
> It's still early days, but so far we're happy with the choice of school.


Many thanks for your response that is great to hear. Does it / would it take long to get to the School from the business bay area ?


----------



## rustysmart

Confiture said:


> Our kids are both there (FS1 & Yr2).
> 
> Both thoroughly enjoy it. The facilities are good and the parental engagement is excellent.
> 
> It's still early days, but so far we're happy with the choice of school.


Sounds lovely, I've been on their website and the school looks great - so exciting being in a brand new school!


----------



## rustysmart

Tawnyman said:


> Many thanks for your response that is great to hear. Does it / would it take long to get to the School from the business bay area ?


Looks like you have seen the same jobs as me Tawnyman 

I'm really keen to find out more about the area too.


----------



## Tawnyman

rustysmart said:


> Looks like you have seen the same jobs as me Tawnyman
> 
> I'm really keen to find out more about the area too.


Yeah I was surprised to hear that people are being housed in business bay and that made me much more interested as it's a nice location in terms of position.

What subject do you teach ?

A question I was after the answer to was regarding the kind of salary I should expect to receive per month in the teaching profession. I have been teaching for 13 years. This would obviously differ depending on position but how much should I expect at minimum?

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tawnyman

myriambill said:


> Welcome all to the sandpit.
> My son is going to start fs1 at DSO in sept, all very exciting!
> I used to live in business bay, nice spot, central but you guys will need to drive for sure to the school as it's a good 30/40mins on the road.
> If you got any questions feel free to ask! Good luck


Does it depend on the time of day you leave for it to take 30/40 mins drive or is it just the roads?


----------



## rustysmart

Well I enquired last year but no salary information is ever given until a contract is drawn up. I am still in the UK but contemplating a move there. It's difficult to get my head around pay, housing etc. We're also going there on holiday in October half term to get a feel for the place.

What do you know about Business Bay? I see that's where the staff at this particular school are being accomodated


----------



## Tawnyman

rustysmart said:


> Well I enquired last year but no salary information is ever given until a contract is drawn up. I am still in the UK but contemplating a move there. It's difficult to get my head around pay, housing etc. We're also going there on holiday in October half term to get a feel for the place.
> 
> What do you know about Business Bay? I see that's where the staff at this particular school are being accomodated


I am not sure other than it's central location. You will love it in October I was there in August.


----------



## rustysmart

Tawnyman said:


> I am not sure other than it's central location. You will love it in October I was there in August.


Bet that was a 'little' hot!!

I missed part of your question in my response - I teach primary, been teaching for 8 years now.


----------



## Tawnyman

rustysmart said:


> Bet that was a 'little' hot!!
> 
> I missed part of your question in my response - I teach primary, been teaching for 8 years now.


It certainly was hot. To be honest we went from air conditioned villa to car to School to Mall etc. It rained for 2 weeks when I got back to UK.


----------



## Tawnyman

Could anyone let me know how long it takes to get to Silicon Oasis from Business bay at 7.15am in the morning? 

This is a very specific question I am aware.


----------



## Tawnyman

Does anyone know of any families that are living in business bay. I was wandering if they get housed in high rise apartments or a town house / villa. It would be three of us so minimum 2 bedrooms.


----------



## LCass

I've got an interview with WSO  Very excited. To those already there: How are you finding it? How is everything? I found it difficult to find information about the school apart from their own website.


----------



## LittleMiss1980

Tawnyman said:


> Could anyone let me know how long it takes to get to Silicon Oasis from Business bay at 7.15am in the morning?
> 
> This is a very specific question I am aware.


I leave Business Bay at 6am and get to school by 6.25am. I only know one route to work (I've only been driving here for two weeks) so there may be a quicker route. We have to be at school by 7.15am, and the children start to come in from 7.35am.


----------



## LittleMiss1980

Tawnyman said:


> Does anyone know of any families that are living in business bay. I was wandering if they get housed in high rise apartments or a town house / villa. It would be three of us so minimum 2 bedrooms.



There is one family (both parents are teachers) who have a villa at Arabian Ranches, but I am not sure what the case would be for you if your wife isn't a teacher. There are married couples living at the Bay, and also one teacher and her son, who have a two-bed apartment.


----------



## Tawnyman

Littlemiss80

Many thanks for the info. My wife and I are both teachers so the Arabian ranches scenario sounds good. I would rather not be in a high rise with a little boy.


----------



## LittleMiss1980

Tawnyman said:


> Littlemiss80
> 
> Many thanks for the info. My wife and I are both teachers so the Arabian ranches scenario sounds good. I would rather not be in a high rise with a little boy.


I am not entirely sure how long it takes to get to Silicon Oasis from Arabian Ranches. I've only been there once, and I am yet to develop a decent sense of direction, let alone be able to use it in Dubai!


----------



## rustysmart

Hi All,

I know some of you are working at GEMS Wellington Academy, but my wife has secured a job at GEMS Wellington Primary - assuming teachers are housed in similar areas, could you tell me a bit more about Business Bay? What are the apartments like? What are the facilities like e.g. gym, pool, social life etc? It is too early to tell yet whether we will be housed at Business Bay too, all we know is that it will be a two-bed apartment and Business Bay area seems to house many teachers! Thanks for any ideas you can give - we are both very much looking forward to joining you all in Dubai.


----------



## Pink Fairie

Arabian ranches to dso is approx 20mins, add 10 mins onto that to get back. It confuses me as to why they are housing their teachers in business bay when there are plenty of apartments in dso!! Have you been offered a job there yet or are you just enquiring? Business bay is a good 30/40 mins drive on a good day to dso at that time in the morning and if the fog or rain hits double it! It is however a lovely central place to live close to malls and the beach  facilities inside the complex varies from complex to complex but most would, I imagine, have a swimming pool and a gym.


----------



## rustysmart

Pink Fairie said:


> Arabian ranches to dso is approx 20mins, add 10 mins onto that to get back. It confuses me as to why they are housing their teachers in business bay when there are plenty of apartments in dso!! Have you been offered a job there yet or are you just enquiring? Business bay is a good 30/40 mins drive on a good day to dso at that time in the morning and if the fog or rain hits double it! It is however a lovely central place to live close to malls and the beach  facilities inside the complex varies from complex to complex but most would, I imagine, have a swimming pool and a gym.


Thanks Pink Fairie. Both my wife and I have accepted job offers. Hers is at Wellington Primary (not Academy) and mine is at a non-GEMS school. We have accepted my wife's accommodation offer but do not know where that will be yet - just that it is a two bed apartment. I've been following the progress of the Academy teachers since last Easter and most appear to be in Business Bay. When we were out there in October we didn't explore the bay too much so don't know much about it - assuming of course this is where they place us, otherwise my research will be in vain!!


----------



## tinkerbell87

*How is GEMS Dubai Silicon Oasis*

Hi, 

I am looking at teaching at GEMS Dubai Silicon Oasis in 2012. I was offered a job last year when it opened but had to decline due to personal reasons. I am really set on moving their this year and would love to hear from some of you guys that moved last year and are already teaching there? I am a FS2 teacher and am also interested in the facilities available? If anyone could give me some info that would be great. Thanks


----------



## rustysmart

tinkerbell87 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking at teaching at GEMS Dubai Silicon Oasis in 2012. I was offered a job last year when it opened but had to decline due to personal reasons. I am really set on moving their this year and would love to hear from some of you guys that moved last year and are already teaching there? I am a FS2 teacher and am also interested in the facilities available? If anyone could give me some info that would be great. Thanks


I don't teach there, but my wife and I had a look around end of last year as we know someone who works there - a really nice school, very popular and the teachers all seem really happy there. Good luck


----------



## staceylou

chubunga said:


> Me & my husband are moving to Dubai in August to teach in the new Gems School in Silicon Oasis. I've managed to make contact with one other teacher who is moving out too, so I thought I'd put a message out to see if there's anyone else in the same boat...feel free to drop me a line if you are going out there and would like to get in touch before we make the big move!


Hi not sure if replying to this correctly ! I have applied to start teaching in Sept 2012. I have a phone call in the morning to talk further. Can you let me know any info on package, accommodation, anything to be aware of? I will be moving with my hubby and 18 month daughter x


----------



## Lewy1983

staceylou said:


> Hi not sure if replying to this correctly ! I have applied to start teaching in Sept 2012. I have a phone call in the morning to talk further. Can you let me know any info on package, accommodation, anything to be aware of? I will be moving with my hubby and 18 month daughter x


Hi staceylou, 

I have a phonecall from GEMS tomorrow morning to talk further. It sounds similar to the one you had, just wondered the sort of thing that they ask you?

Thanks Paul


----------



## ag66

hello,
I have been offered a post at WSO as a Year 2 teacher starting in Dubai.
I am in the process of arranging the necessary paper work. The offer is subject to approval of the docs by UAE authorities once Gems have received them. Does anyone know how long that might take ?

Many thanks
Agata


----------



## ag66

Hi, I'll be staring in September , quite scared.

Agata


----------



## rustysmart

ag66 said:


> hello,
> I have been offered a post at WSO as a Year 2 teacher starting in Dubai.
> I am in the process of arranging the necessary paper work. The offer is subject to approval of the docs by UAE authorities once Gems have received them. Does anyone know how long that might take ?
> 
> Many thanks
> Agata


The paper work itself can be relatively quick depending on how quickly you can organise yourself really, i.e. finding the docs, getting them signed off etc.

I think they probably mean the offer is there unless the paperwork is not approved - I was told it had to be 'prior to start date', well that's the beginning of September.

You will love the school, we popped in last October to say hello to the head of school who we know form the UK.


----------



## ag66

rustysmart said:


> The paper work itself can be relatively quick depending on how quickly you can organise yourself really, i.e. finding the docs, getting them signed off etc.
> 
> I think they probably mean the offer is there unless the paperwork is not approved - I was told it had to be 'prior to start date', well that's the beginning of September.
> 
> You will love the school, we popped in last October to say hello to the head of school who we know form the UK.


Many thanks for that.
I had my interview at the school and its quite impressive , have you yourself been through the process or know anyone who has ?


----------



## Lewy1983

Hi, 

I potentially have an interview for WSO.

Any advice you could give me about the interview process would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks


----------



## rustysmart

ag66 said:


> Many thanks for that.
> I had my interview at the school and its quite impressive , have you yourself been through the process or know anyone who has ?


I've not been through the GEMS process but I'm at the end of the 'sorting' process now, actually sending the documents out tomorrow. My wife has been through the GEMS process though


----------



## ag66

Lewy1983 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I potentially have an interview for WSO.
> 
> Any advice you could give me about the interview process would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks


The interview was quite informal, I was interviewed by the Assistant Head who then showed me round the school. They do stress that it is a new school and will involve a lot of hard work.

Good luck


----------



## ag66

rustysmart said:


> I've not been through the GEMS process but I'm at the end of the 'sorting' process now, actually sending the documents out tomorrow. My wife has been through the GEMS process though


I understand that the docs have to be delivered within 30 days of offer which is not a problem. I know that they have to be approved in Duabi as well , does you wife know how long it took for her to be done? Bit reluctant to hand my notice in here until I know for sure. Also the contact that the school gave me for CRB does not exist, can I get an enhanced CRB by contacting local poilce?
Any advice appreciated.

Thanks

P.S the foreign office in Milton Keyns is now closed so you can't go in person as I was told, is it safe to post?


----------



## rustysmart

ag66 said:


> I understand that the docs have to be delivered within 30 days of offer which is not a problem. I know that they have to be approved in Duabi as well , does you wife know how long it took for her to be done? Bit reluctant to hand my notice in here until I know for sure. Also the contact that the school gave me for CRB does not exist, can I get an enhanced CRB by contacting local poilce?
> Any advice appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.S the foreign office in Milton Keyns is now closed so you can't go in person as I was told, is it safe to post?


My wife and I were both offered jobs before Christmas but are only sending off the documents tomorrow. They were relatively quick at returning them but we have had to make sure that we have everything required for our two different schools. From start to finish it probably took us about 4 weeks, but was held up by our marriage certificate.

My wife has been told about a 'Disclosure Scotland' form for the CRB but I am unfamiliar with it.

We posted all our documents using special delivery, quick and secure.


----------



## ag66

rustysmart said:


> My wife and I were both offered jobs before Christmas but are only sending off the documents tomorrow. They were relatively quick at returning them but we have had to make sure that we have everything required for our two different schools. From start to finish it probably took us about 4 weeks, but was held up by our marriage certificate.
> 
> My wife has been told about a 'Disclosure Scotland' form for the CRB but I am unfamiliar with it.
> 
> We posted all our documents using special delivery, quick and secure.


Hi,
Will your wife be working at GEMS ?
I have docs ready, the university said that they cannot provide official transcript but have enclosed excerpts from examination boards in relation to the degree. Will that do if they can't give me anything else?
Also do you know if the CRB has to be included with docs or can it be provided later?


----------



## ag66

ag66 said:


> Hi,
> Will your wife be working at GEMS ?
> I have docs ready, the university said that they cannot provide official transcript but have enclosed excerpts from examination boards in relation to the degree. Will that do if they can't give me anything else?
> Also do you know if the CRB has to be included with docs or can it be provided later?


Also did you go to UAE embassy in person I know they do a 2hour turn around service for a slightly higher price.


----------



## Tricktrack

Just a quickie re the crb, not sure if this is the same for everyone but ours was originally rejected by fco and was sent back to us and we had to get it certified first by a solicitor then back to fco then onto UAE embassy x


----------



## rustysmart

ag66 said:


> Also did you go to UAE embassy in person I know they do a 2hour turn around service for a slightly higher price.


We did everything by post - the UAE embassy was much quicker than the UK FCO


----------



## lxinuk

We've just sent our documents off for attesting. We are Brits, in the Uk and are slightly anxious about our Vegas marriage cert! Wouldn't it be 'insert adjective' if it turned out we weren't married after all!! .


----------



## lxinuk

ag66 said:


> I understand that the docs have to be delivered within 30 days of offer which is not a problem. I know that they have to be approved in Duabi as well , does you wife know how long it took for her to be done? Bit reluctant to hand my notice in here until I know for sure. Also the contact that the school gave me for CRB does not exist, can I get an enhanced CRB by contacting local poilce?
> Any advice appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> P.S the foreign office in Milton Keyns is now closed so you can't go in person as I was told, is it safe to post?


Did you sort the CRB?


----------



## bigdaveisalegend

Hi All,

Just accepted an offer with the school today. I am very very excited!!! What is the housing like for single males, do you know? Will I be placed far from the school / central to the city???


----------



## Lewy1983

Congratulations! What you going to be teaching? I'll also be starting there in September. I really wanna know what the apartments will be like and where they are!


----------



## bigdaveisalegend

In Silicon Oasis - the school look awesome!!! Actually BUZZING here  Whereabouts are you teaching - what do you teach?


----------



## Lewy1983

Have you been to the school? I'll be teaching at silicon oasis as well, I'm teaching secondary art, how about you?


----------



## bigdaveisalegend

Oh really?? I'm teaching Science there! I had my interview on Skype so no, I've only seen the school by the pictures on the website!


----------



## Confiture

Many of the teachers are housed in Business Bay.

The school is being extended at the moment so the building that is currently used will (from September) have a second building directly behind it.

We (parents) haven't been given access to view the new building yet, as it's still a construction site, but the existing building is 3 storey and set a little like a US school with long wide halls and classrooms off it.


----------



## bigdaveisalegend

Thanks for that - Am I right in saying that DSO seems quite a bit out of the city?


----------



## Pink Fairie

bigdaveisalegend said:


> Thanks for that - Am I right in saying that DSO seems quite a bit out of the city?


Yes, it is about 30 mins into town from there but think you will be living in business bay which is in town, you will enjoy living there!


----------



## Bryanmcauley

Moving out with my wife in August, we are both primary teachers and cannot wait. Has anyone got information on the housing? A lot of posts say its mainly business bay. What are these apartments like?


----------



## sunshinekisses

Hi everyone!

Have an interview early in the morning on Skype to teach FS 1/2 (not sure which) beginning in August. Am verrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyy excited and really, really hope I'm successful!!!! I'm nervous about the interview - I was hoping to have found some ideas of questions I could be asked as I don't have a lot of (teaching) interview experience. 

Sunshinekisses


----------



## Pink Fairie

sunshinekisses said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Have an interview early in the morning on Skype to teach FS 1/2 (not sure which) beginning in August. Am verrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyyyy excited and really, really hope I'm successful!!!! I'm nervous about the interview - I was hoping to have found some ideas of questions I could be asked as I don't have a lot of (teaching) interview experience.
> 
> Sunshinekisses


Awwww good luck! Just think about it being an international school so eal being key, how can you ensure inclusive environment, how can you overcome language barriers etc, think about planning ie assessments informing your planning, child initiation as eyfs changing from september, parents as partners, how will you extend g&t or support nurture etc gems wa early years dept is massive (20+ classrooms I believe) so you will need to be a team player! Good luck with your interview


----------



## sunshinekisses

That is SUCH a huge help, thank you so so much!!!! One question: What is g&t? I teach the Irish Curriculum so amen't aware of the above abbreviation.. Hoping stuff like this doesn't put me at a disadvantage! Fingers crossed now!!


----------



## bluester

A teacher using 'amen't'?! What's the world coming to!


----------



## rustysmart

Can't wait to find out where we (my wife and I) will be living - must be soon now?? The schools have broken up. Just a matter of time people!! (But sooooo much to do here!!)


----------



## lxinuk

G&T to most teachers is gifted and talented, I prefer Gin and Tonic !!!


----------



## mrsm

hi g&t means gifted and talented


----------



## Pink Fairie

sunshinekisses said:


> That is SUCH a huge help, thank you so so much!!!! One question: What is g&t? I teach the Irish Curriculum so amen't aware of the above abbreviation.. Hoping stuff like this doesn't put me at a disadvantage! Fingers crossed now!!


Yes as described g & t is gifted and talented  during school time anyway! G & t after school is again, correctly described, as a gin and tonic ha! Let us know how you got on.


----------



## sunshinekisses

I got the job! Can't decide whether to accept or not!! The salary seems low enough! If I accept I'm teaching FS1.. Any idea how that would be? And in the contract it says if I don't complete the two years I've to pay them 1.5 months salary as compensation.. Eek!!!


----------



## Pink Fairie

sunshinekisses said:


> I got the job! Can't decide whether to accept or not!! The salary seems low enough! If I accept I'm teaching FS1.. Any idea how that would be? And in the contract it says if I don't complete the two years I've to pay them 1.5 months salary as compensation.. Eek!!!


How many years experience do you have teaching? Fs1 is pre-school (fs2 is reception)


----------



## sunshinekisses

Just one. The girl who was interviewing me said I'd be starting on point one but in the contract I'm point 0 - aed 9240 / month. I'm a bit disappointed.. I feel like I'll end up not accepting after being so excited about it! I'm sick of Ireland!!


----------



## sunshinekisses

I think it's the fear of what will happen if i wimp out of the 2-year contract really that's holding me back! Does anybody know anyone who broke it? Did they have to pay the compensation and flight money back? Really need to get out of the country...


----------



## Pink Fairie

sunshinekisses said:


> I think it's the fear of what will happen if i wimp out of the 2-year contract really that's holding me back! Does anybody know anyone who broke it? Did they have to pay the compensation and flight money back? Really need to get out of the country...


Even if you start on scale point 1 its not much more, maybe a couple of hundred aed. don't get hung up on the timescale 2 years is a relatively short time in the expat world and if you did decide to leave early then any penalty enforced wil be deducted from your last months pay anyway! If you aren't happy where you are and have no reason to really stay AND you want to travel and dubai is for you then why not?? The 'school community' is brilliant and very supportive of each other


----------



## sunshinekisses

As I can see, Pink Fairie. Thanks a lot for your help. Appreciate it  Will let you know what I decide


----------



## bigdaveisalegend

Congratulations - another Irish person working in the school!!! We will have to make ourselves known to each other once we arrive xx


----------



## sunshinekisses

If I accept... Absolutely!!  are you there now? What's the accom like? I am just wondering about the 2-year contract.. Freaks me out a bit!! U reckon you're gonna stick the 2 years out? Eek!!


----------



## Pink Fairie

sunshinekisses said:


> If I accept... Absolutely!!  are you there now? What's the accom like? I am just wondering about the 2-year contract.. Freaks me out a bit!! U reckon you're gonna stick the 2 years out? Eek!!


I've just finished 1 of my 2 years and it has flown by! I can't actually believe its done lol! Bring on september, can't wait to get stuck into my 2nd year  good luck with your decision x


----------



## Lewy1983

Are you at silicon oasis pink fairie, what do you teach? How you finding it?


----------



## sunshinekisses

Sorry to be bugging with all the questions pink fairie - you're an absolute lifeline!! One last thing - I couldn't understand what the airfare allowance was about - can explain what flights they pay for? Thanks


----------



## Lewy1983

My package includes one return flight home per year


----------



## sunshinekisses

Are you going to accept? I've given myself till tomo to decide!!


----------



## nikkisizer

Bryanmcauley said:


> Moving out with my wife in August, we are both primary teachers and cannot wait. Has anyone got information on the housing? A lot of posts say its mainly business bay. What are these apartments like?


Hello Bryanmcauley,

I can't comment on the apartments in Business Bay but to give you an idea a 1 bedroom apartment will cost you approx AED 40k p.a. in a nice expat community called Mirdif, approx 5/10 mins drive from Business Bay.

Google 'Shorooq Mirdif' and this will give you an idea of what you can expect.


----------



## Lewy1983

Yes I've already accepted


----------



## Bryanmcauley

nikkisizer said:


> Hello Bryanmcauley,
> 
> I can't comment on the apartments in Business Bay but to give you an idea a 1 bedroom apartment will cost you approx AED 40k p.a. in a nice expat community called Mirdif, approx 5/10 mins drive from Business Bay.
> 
> Google 'Shorooq Mirdif' and this will give you an idea of what you can expect.




Thanks Nikki, however my school are providing the accommodations for me and my wife. So we really don't know what to expect, however anything would be an improvement on a one bed apartment in central London. I was just wondering if anyone on the forum knew what business bay apartments are like.

Many thanks for the advice tho.


----------



## nikkisizer

You are most welcome!


----------



## leavingADforDubai

Hey,
just wanted to say hi to all those teachers working or hoping to be working in GEMS wellington DSO. I have just accepted a science position there today and so excited. I have been working in Abu Dhabi the past year and will be taking a bit of a wage reduction but I can't wait to be working for a good school and living in Dubai. 
See you all in august/september


----------



## nikkisizer

leavingADforDubai said:


> Hey,
> just wanted to say hi to all those teachers working or hoping to be working in GEMS wellington DSO. I have just accepted a science position there today and so excited. I have been working in Abu Dhabi the past year and will be taking a bit of a wage reduction but I can't wait to be working for a good school and living in Dubai.
> See you all in august/september


Well done :clap2:

I wish you well in your new job, good luck!


----------



## leavingADforDubai

Thanks


----------



## leavingADforDubai

Can anyone tell me if the apartments from GEMS are furnished? I've got furniture from my current apartment & need to know what to do with it. Thanks


----------



## soupe38

leavingADforDubai said:


> Can anyone tell me if the apartments from GEMS are furnished? I've got furniture from my current apartment & need to know what to do with it. Thanks



Good question - am in same position. Not sure whether to store/sell or ship????? Aaaarghhh! Am waiting for school's reply to explain how furnished or otherwise the appts are and also to confirm whether I'm going to be in a 2 bed at Business Bay or other. Have a friend at Arabian Ranches and she is struggling atm with settling in (she has been there with her family since Easter). Am very excited about coming out. Any more detail/info about the standard of the accomm would be appreciated. Cheers Soupe38


----------



## rustysmart

soupe38 said:


> Good question - am in same position. Not sure whether to store/sell or ship????? Aaaarghhh! Am waiting for school's reply to explain how furnished or otherwise the appts are and also to confirm whether I'm going to be in a 2 bed at Business Bay or other. Have a friend at Arabian Ranches and she is struggling atm with settling in (she has been there with her family since Easter). Am very excited about coming out. Any more detail/info about the standard of the accomm would be appreciated. Cheers Soupe38


My wife is taking accommodation with GEMS - I will try to find out the exact details, but I think 'furnished' meant basic but liveable in the short term. From what I recall it was:
- 2 x plates, cups etc. 
- sofa, 
- bed, 
- some towels and bed linen
I too am desperate to know where we will be living. She will be Wellington Primary rather than Wellington Academy though.


----------



## soupe38

rustysmart said:


> My wife is taking accommodation with GEMS - I will try to find out the exact details, but I think 'furnished' meant basic but liveable in the short term. From what I recall it was:
> - 2 x plates, cups etc.
> - sofa,
> - bed,
> - some towels and bed linen
> I too am desperate to know where we will be living. She will be Wellington Primary rather than Wellington Academy though.


Hi Rustysmart - erm ahhh that does sound basic. How about TV, occasional tables, sofa, curtains/blinds etc I have a shipping allowance but not sure how well a TV would travel and whether it would be compatible in any case .... ???? I will be at WSO too - does she know what yr group she is teaching yet? I have only just accepted offer with 6 weeks to go YIEEEKKKS. Thanks for reply tho' - hope to hear more. When do you fly and are you a teacher too?


----------



## rustysmart

soupe38 said:


> Hi Rustysmart - erm ahhh that does sound basic. How about TV, occasional tables, sofa, curtains/blinds etc I have a shipping allowance but not sure how well a TV would travel and whether it would be compatible in any case .... ???? I will be at WSO too - does she know what yr group she is teaching yet? I have only just accepted offer with 6 weeks to go YIEEEKKKS. Thanks for reply tho' - hope to hear more. When do you fly and are you a teacher too?


Hi, yes I'm a teacher too - I fly 23rd and my wife flies 25th (I think, or might be 26th). She will be teaching FS2 at Wellington Primary. Both very excited.

Accommodation: I guess there will be curtains/blinds, and yes to sofa, but not sure about the others. We have been offered a TV by a friend out there so I would assume that one is not included in the apartment.


----------



## soupe38

rustysmart said:


> Hi, yes I'm a teacher too - I fly 23rd and my wife flies 25th (I think, or might be 26th). She will be teaching FS2 at Wellington Primary. Both very excited.
> 
> Accommodation: I guess there will be curtains/blinds, and yes to sofa, but not sure about the others. We have been offered a TV by a friend out there so I would assume that one is not included in the apartment.



Will you be at Bus Bay? I have yet to get all paperwork/attestations etc sorted out - very frustrating too that Dubai on weekend atm - far too many questions and so little time. Trying to find out as much a poss. I have friends at Arabian Ranches but contract with oil industry so very different. Seems there will be lots of excited expat out there come end of next month : )


----------



## rustysmart

soupe38 said:


> Will you be at Bus Bay? I have yet to get all paperwork/attestations etc sorted out - very frustrating too that Dubai on weekend atm - far too many questions and so little time. Trying to find out as much a poss. I have friends at Arabian Ranches but contract with oil industry so very different. Seems there will be lots of excited expat out there come end of next month : )


My guess is Business Bay based on what others are saying, but we have not been told yet. Watch this space I guess, but I want to know so badly!!

Paper work took some organising, but was sorted relatively easily in the end.


----------



## MeMeMe86

Hey-

Standard issue GEMs furniture is bed, bedside tables, vanity unit, table, chairs, sofas coffee tables and tv units as well as white goods. There is also the start up pack of bedding, towel and basic kitchen stuff.

Furniture is good quality! 

Hope this helps settle minds.


----------



## Pink Fairie

Furniture is mostly from ikea, as well as the beds, side tables, vanity unit, sofas, tv unit (no tv) coffee table, side tables, dining room table and chairs, you also get kettle, toaster, microwave, cooker, fridge, plates cups and crockery, set of towels and set of bed linen. The package isn't bad but if you area limited in your small relocation allowance, id sell any tv's etc and buy again here, electrical items are fairly well priced here  good luck to all the newbies


----------



## soupe38

MeMeMe86 said:


> Hey-
> 
> Standard issue GEMs furniture is bed, bedside tables, vanity unit, table, chairs, sofas coffee tables and tv units as well as white goods. There is also the start up pack of bedding, towel and basic kitchen stuff.
> 
> Furniture is good quality!
> 
> Hope this helps settle minds.


Thank you - really helpful


----------



## leavingADforDubai

Pink Fairie said:


> Furniture is mostly from ikea, as well as the beds, side tables, vanity unit, sofas, tv unit (no tv) coffee table, side tables, dining room table and chairs, you also get kettle, toaster, microwave, cooker, fridge, plates cups and crockery, set of towels and set of bed linen. The package isn't bad but if you area limited in your small relocation allowance, id sell any tv's etc and buy again here, electrical items are fairly well priced here  good luck to all the newbies


Thanks. Thats so helpful. 
Now need to decided what to do with all my furniture I already have in my current apartment in Abu Dhabi. I was hoping to get an unfurnished place as I love my bed. Don't want to sell it lol


----------



## sunshinekisses

Hello all, have accepted the position and am leaving on the 26th I think!!! Just going through all the paperwork at the moment. Very excited to make the move!! Anyone flying from Dublin?


----------



## elidyr

sunshinekisses said:


> Hello all, have accepted the position and am leaving on the 26th I think!!! Just going through all the paperwork at the moment. Very excited to make the move!! Anyone flying from Dublin?


Hi I'll be joining gems Wellington academy as a FS2 teacher later this month. Not flying from Dublin however - I'm from south Wales. I'm flying out on sat 25th, landing Sunday morn from Birmingham! Be nice to know people in advance - I'm jess by the way, Dare say we'll be neighbours! 
Anyone else on my flight?


----------



## sunshinekisses

Hey Jess,

I'll be teaching FS1! Turns out I'll be arriving on the morning of the 26th - load of us on the dublin flight! seems a lot of us are arriving on the morning of the 26th. All excited??



elidyr said:


> Hi I'll be joining gems Wellington academy as a FS2 teacher later this month. Not flying from Dublin however - I'm from south Wales. I'm flying out on sat 25th, landing Sunday morn from Birmingham! Be nice to know people in advance - I'm jess by the way, Dare say we'll be neighbours!
> Anyone else on my flight?


----------



## lil_hel

I'm flying out on the 25th from Manchester. I will be teaching Music both primary and secondary at Silicon Oasis.


----------



## elidyr

sunshinekisses said:


> Hey Jess,
> 
> I'll be teaching FS1! Turns out I'll be arriving on the morning of the 26th - load of us on the dublin flight! seems a lot of us are arriving on the morning of the 26th. All excited??


Ah great! Yeah I'm really looking forward to it, getting organised here slowly! This is so reassuring, finding other people in the same boat as me! I think its guna be fab! How about you? You organised?


----------



## elidyr

lil_hel said:


> I'm flying out on the 25th from Manchester. I will be teaching Music both primary and secondary at Silicon Oasis.


Heya, I'm jess, FS2 teacher, flying out on 25th too but from Birmingham. Are you living in GEMS accommodation too? All organised?


----------



## lil_hel

Yep I'm living in the GEMs accom, not sure where it is yet! Really excited. How about you?


----------



## elidyr

lil_hel said:


> Yep I'm living in the GEMs accom, not sure where it is yet! Really excited. How about you?


It's definatly in business bay, close to Dubai mall and burn khalifa I've been told! Yeah can't wait, apprehensive but excited! Gotta start the mammoth task of packing soon. Not looking forward o all the farewells!


----------



## lil_hel

My other half has literally done all our packing, so its not to bad. Gets picked up from ours on Monday. If your on Facebook pm me and ill give you my email. At least we will be able to put faces to names for when we land in Dubai!


----------



## leavingADforDubai

Hi, 
Not long now. So excited to get back to UAE. I will be teaching science at gems Wellington. Flying from Manchester on 25th. Packing done but all my stuff is in abu dhabi as i previously lived there. Can't wait to move to dubai & meet new people. Business bay area is great. Should be good to live there. See you all Sunday/Monday
Steph x


----------



## lil_hel

I'm leaving on the flight from Manchester on Saturday to! Maybe see you at the airport steph!

Helen


----------



## leavingADforDubai

Brill. Hopefully see u at airport Helen. I'll send u my Facebook details.
Steph


----------



## Amtmann

Hi, just wondering if any of you actually live in Silicon Oasis? I've just moved here and would like to get to know some people. I'm not a teacher (I work in IT).


----------



## bacau

Amtmann said:


> Hi, just wondering if any of you actually live in Silicon Oasis? I've just moved here and would like to get to know some people. I'm not a teacher (I work in IT).


Hi, 
Im also living in silicon oasis just back side of the Gems Wellington.


----------



## Amtmann

Cool - anyone else?


----------



## tastyteach

Hi Chubunga
I just noticed your thread from 2011 and wondered if your are still teaching at Gems Silicon Oasis? We may be moving over next year and I am looking at senior schools for my daughter an possibly employment myself. Can you let me know if your are still out in Dubai as I would like to speak to you about Dubai, work etc if that is possible?
Thanks


----------



## tastyteach

Hi Ladies
My family may be moving to Dubai next year and therefore I am looking at Senior schools, places to live an possibly employment. I have requested you as friends/contacts on here as I wondered if you might help with some of the questions I have? Thanks


----------



## vantage

I'm truly astonished by the grammar and spelling of all these teachers. It's a bit of a worry!


----------



## tastyteach

I do apologise I am stuck at home with man-flu so I am not functioning as I should! I will ensure that future posts reflect the high standard of grammar and spelling that is taught by teachers across the globe.  Vantage, I wonder if you might be able to answer some of the questions I have in relation to moving to Dubai? Thank you in advance


----------



## Confiture

vantage said:


> I'm truly astonished by the grammar and spelling of all these teachers. It's a bit of a worry!


Seconded.

Seriously considering moving our children next year. The standards have dropped dramatically since the original Principal left.

IMHO of course.


----------



## thetravelmanic

Hi Everyone,

I'm currently job hunting and I've seen a job at GEMS Dubai Silicon Oasis. I'm just wondering what is the school like in terms of teaching there? What kind of salary could I expect with 2 years teaching experience and a masters? 
From the pictures the school looks amazing. Any further details are most welcome!


----------



## lxinuk

thetravelmanic said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm currently job hunting and I've seen a job at GEMS Dubai Silicon Oasis. I'm just wondering what is the school like in terms of teaching there? What kind of salary could I expect with 2 years teaching experience and a masters?
> From the pictures the school looks amazing. Any further details are most welcome!


Make some more posts so that I can PM you. GEMS is a corporate group and it is very different when not working for a Local Authority. There are pros and cons. The school appears to be very good, it's new and so developing fast, it's needs more hard working staff to join the existing hard working team. Everyone salary is different! Age, experience, family, etc. 

L


----------



## maths.teacher

Would love to hear from anyone who works at Gems Wellington... 

Accepted an offer to join and now just waiting for contract etc. 

Thanks


----------



## Teacher7

*GEMS Dubai*

Hi
I've been invited to interview for a teaching job at a GEMS school in Dubai. Just wondered if anybody else has? Or anybody out there already work for GEMS and can share their experiences?

At the moment it's the 2 year contract that is my only reservation, as I have never been to Dubai before.

Thanks


----------



## Emaroyds

Hi 

Gems have many schools in Dubai so it might be more help if you named your school if you want more specific information. Regarding the two year contract... This is obviously a decision only you can make but speaking from my perspective - I have been here with my family a little over a year and time has flown by!! I can't believe how easy it proved to settle in to life and work here. I work at a Gems school and have enjoyed every minute of my time and have been well supported.
Good luck with your interview!


----------



## lxinuk

Teacher7 said:


> Hi
> I've been invited to interview for a teaching job at a GEMS school in Dubai. Just wondered if anybody else has? Or anybody out there already work for GEMS and can share their experiences?
> 
> At the moment it's the 2 year contract that is my only reservation, as I have never been to Dubai before.
> 
> Thanks


My experience has been wonderful but not everyone feels the same. Come with your eyes wide open, don't expect it to be a holiday, we are here to work, and parents have a right to a first class education for their children/money! Feel free to PM specific questions. This year has flow past and I haven't seen or done half of what I want to do xx

As with original poster, which school?


----------



## SJ1984

Hi Everyone, 

I've just accepted a position at GEMS Wellington Academy to start in September 2013. I would really like to hear from people alteady working there or in the same position as I am. 

Thanks


----------



## maths.teacher

SJ1984 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've just accepted a position at GEMS Wellington Academy to start in September 2013. I would really like to hear from people alteady working there or in the same position as I am.
> 
> Thanks


I have also accepted a position at GEMS Wellington starting in September 2013.... 

Excited...


----------



## SJ1984

Yes, excited but nervous at the same time. Have you been to Dubai before?


----------



## maths.teacher

SJ1984 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've just accepted a position at GEMS Wellington Academy to start in September 2013. I would really like to hear from people alteady working there or in the same position as I am.
> 
> Thanks


So you still in the UK? If you are I'm not far from you...


----------



## SJ1984

Yes, still in the UK. Have you started gathering your paperwork together?


----------



## maths.teacher

SJ1984 said:


> Yes, excited but nervous at the same time. Have you been to Dubai before?


Not to Dubai but have been to the Middle East... 

You?


----------



## Teacher7

They asked if I was happy to work in any of the GEMS Dubai schools, but by the information they have sent it looks like Wellington Primary. 

Friends of mine say the lifestyle is great out there, and they have friends who have lived out there for years, but they're married so they always have each other...I guess it's quite easy to make friends once you're there?

Thanks for your quick replies by the way - very grateful!


----------



## SJ1984

No I've never been to the Middle East or Dubai before so this is completely new to me.


----------



## SJ1984

I've just been getting all the paperwork ready to send off. How about you? Have you started any of that yet?


----------



## maths.teacher

SJ1984 said:


> I've just been getting all the paperwork ready to send off. How about you? Have you started any of that yet?


On half term so will get it all sorted. It seems pretty straight forward to be honest... 

Was just looking at the best place to get 24 passport photos... :ranger:


----------



## SJ1984

I went to a Kodak shop and explained that I needed 24 passport sized photographs and asked if they would do me a deal. I got them for just over £12 which I thought was reasonable


----------



## maths.teacher

SJ1984 said:


> I went to a Kodak shop and explained that I needed 24 passport sized photographs and asked if they would do me a deal. I got them for just over £12 which I thought was reasonable


Anyway pm'ed you....


----------



## maths.teacher

Teacher7 said:


> They asked if I was happy to work in any of the GEMS Dubai schools, but by the information they have sent it looks like Wellington Primary.


Wellington Academy Silicon Oasis? 

If so that's the school I'll be joining in September 2013...


----------



## Teacher7

No i think Wellington Academy and Wellington Primary are two different schools. That's great about your new job though  Was your interview tough?


----------



## maths.teacher

Teacher7 said:


> No i think Wellington Academy and Wellington Primary are two different schools. That's great about your new job though  Was your interview tough?


I've been teaching for about 11 years so have had a few interviews for normal teaching and post holder roles so didn't find the interview difficult. 

It was different though. Was interviewed by the principle only where in the UK its a panel of SLTs and maybe the head. 

They made it clear in the interview that they wanted me and were selling themselves as much as I sold myself. I thought that was strange but my friends who are out there said it's common. 

Need any help just pm me.


----------



## Teacher7

oh that's awesome, well done. In the details I've been sent it just says the principals name under 'your interview is with...'. I'd prefer that as it would feel more comfortable, but I'm prepared for there to be an interview panel. 

Are you moving to Dubai on your own or with family/friends? I'm really excited for an adventure, just daunted by the prospect of being in a new country..alone.. lol


----------



## maths.teacher

Teacher7 said:


> oh that's awesome, well done. In the details I've been sent it just says the principals name under 'your interview is with...'. I'd prefer that as it would feel more comfortable, but I'm prepared for there to be an interview panel.
> 
> Are you moving to Dubai on your own or with family/friends? I'm really excited for an adventure, just daunted by the prospect of being in a new country..alone.. lol


I'm moving with my wife and two young kids. So guess it helps but you'd find many people who went alone and making friends shouldn't be a problem. 

So have they asked you to take a portfolio with you for the interview?


----------



## Teacher7

Yes they have...I'll be going back to school this half term to try and sort that out! lol Did you have a portfolio?


----------



## maths.teacher

Teacher7 said:


> Yes they have...I'll be going back to school this half term to try and sort that out! lol Did you have a portfolio?


Yeah was asked to take one. Didn't know what it was so had to do some research. Have never been asked to bring one along with me for an interview in the UK. 

Apparently some principles check it briefly during the interview but mine wanted to have a look and kept it but returned it by post. Lucky because I spent ages preparing it.


----------



## Teacher7

maths.teacher said:


> Yeah was asked to take one. Didn't know what it was so had to do some research.


What kind of things did you include in your portfolio in the end?


----------



## vantage

maths.teacher said:


> On half term so will get it all sorted. It seems pretty straight forward to be honest...
> 
> Was just looking at the best place to get 24 passport photos... :ranger:


TESCO!

get a photo taken of yourself (with the correct colour background etc)
take it on a card to TESCO, and use their self-service printers.
They have a passport photo option.

You get 8 to a sheet.
I got 16 photos of me, my wife and two children (64 passport photos) for 2.40

They have been used for visaa, licenses, passports etc - no problem


looking back - there was a whiff of horsemeat, though..!


----------



## maths.teacher

vantage said:


> TESCO!
> 
> get a photo taken of yourself (with the correct colour background etc)
> take it on a card to TESCO, and use their self-service printers.
> They have a passport photo option.
> 
> You get 8 to a sheet.
> I got 16 photos of me, my wife and two children (64 passport photos) for 2.40
> 
> They have been used for visaa, licenses, passports etc - no problem
> 
> 
> looking back - there was a whiff of horsemeat, though..!


Thanks for that. Its a shame that I did it before I read this. It didn't end up costing me that much, £6 so wasn't that bad.

Thanks.


----------



## avsmith

Hey.... Just accepted a position at wellington academy, silicon oasis. Would be good to hear from anyone already there or in same position


----------



## maths.teacher

avsmith said:


> Hey.... Just accepted a position at wellington academy, silicon oasis. Would be good to hear from anyone already there or in same position


Hey,

I also accepted a teaching position for a September start. 

Contracts sorted?


----------



## SJ1984

avsmith said:


> Hey.... Just accepted a position at wellington academy, silicon oasis. Would be good to hear from anyone already there or in same position


Hi, 

I'm starting in September too! 

You must be really excited - I know I am! What subject will you be teaching?


----------



## abim

Hey everyone,

I'm a ta at Repton but happy to help with any residence issues regarding Silicon Oasis as I live there!

Abi


----------



## maths.teacher

abim said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm a ta at Repton but happy to help with any residence issues regarding Silicon Oasis as I live there!
> 
> Abi


Hey,

Will take you on that offer  PM sent...


----------



## avsmith

SJ1984 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm starting in September too!
> 
> You must be really excited - I know I am! What subject will you be teaching?


Hi... Yeah can't wait! Teaching music- you?


----------



## avsmith

maths.teacher said:


> Hey,
> 
> I also accepted a teaching position for a September start.
> 
> Contracts sorted?


Yeah just about - just sorting out the masses of paperwork and stuff!! Good job it's half term this week so I can sort stuff! Lol!


----------



## maths.teacher

avsmith said:


> Yeah just about - just sorting out the masses of paperwork and stuff!! Good job it's half term this week so I can sort stuff! Lol!


Tell me about. 

It's time consuming & an expensive process. 

What subject you teaching?


----------



## avsmith

maths.teacher said:


> Tell me about.
> 
> It's time consuming & an expensive process.
> 
> What subject you teaching?


Certainly has made quite a large dint to the bank balance! Lol- worth it in the end though  teaching music


----------



## SJ1984

Ah, excellent, I'll be teaching technology. Are you relocating with family or on your own?


----------



## avsmith

SJ1984 said:


> Ah, excellent, I'll be teaching technology. Are you relocating with family or on your own?


Ah cool. Coming on my own. You?


----------



## SJ1984

Yep, on my own too! So scared but really excited at the same time. Looking forward to meeting new people and finding out what Dubai has to offer. There's so much to think about.


----------



## princessbex11

Hey all, I have just accepted a job at Wellington International school and have just received my contract. Lots to get sorted.......can anyone confirm the exact certificates that need attested? Am I right in thinking its just my degree and PGCE? and GEMS just want everything else but don't need attested? Spent this afternoon trying to get my head around what I was sent  

I am ridiculously excited and can't wait to get out there, but coming alone so a little apprehensive.


----------



## Mrs_sykes

princessbex11 said:


> anyone confirm the exact certificates that need attested? Am I right in thinking its just my degree and PGCE? and GEMS just want everything else but don't need attested?


WSO needed the following attestedegree certificate, degree's third year transcript, QTS certificate. 

And then 'everything else' I post (contract, photos, original CRB) or email scanned copies of (inc. Degree's first & second year transcripts, passport..) 

It is a lot but just make sure you read the contract and any other info they sent you thoroughly. And email the staff relations officer with any queries - they're quite helpful


----------



## SJ1984

princessbex11 said:


> Hey all, I have just accepted a job at Wellington International school and have just received my contract. Lots to get sorted.......can anyone confirm the exact certificates that need attested? Am I right in thinking its just my degree and PGCE? and GEMS just want everything else but don't need attested? Spent this afternoon trying to get my head around what I was sent
> 
> I am ridiculously excited and can't wait to get out there, but coming alone so a little apprehensive.


Ah, it's nice to know that I'm not the only one travelling on my own. I know exactly how you feel, but I'm sure we'll all be fine once we're out there and can get into the routine of school and finding our feet. 

I'm just waiting to get my attested documents sent back from the foreign and commonwealth office. I got my degree certificate, teaching qualifications and last year degree transcript attested (my university never gave me transcripts for each individual year so I'm hoping the final one will suffice). It's been over a week now since I sent them off so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they come soon. 

I hope this all helps.


----------



## ZeeKhan

Just a quick question how many years teaching experience do you need to get a position at Gems


----------



## maths.teacher

ZeeKhan said:


> Just a quick question how many years teaching experience do you need to get a position at Gems


Two years...


----------



## Mrs_sykes

I would think 2 years minimum.. 




Mrs_sykes said:


> WSO needed the following attestedegree certificate, degree's third year transcript, QTS certificate.


Darn this app! We can't see smiley's!


----------



## ZeeKhan

Thanks my wife will have 2 years by July this year but she's been an IT manager for 15 years she works at an outstanding school wilmslow high school Cheshire .. They want to offer her another year but she travels 105 miles a day to work and back it's too much - I am coming to Dubai in April to look for a position I'm not a teacher ... My wife's applied but not heard anything back yet always on TES and registered with a few agencies but still no joy she had an interview 2 weeks ago for the institute of applied technology in manchester for Dubai this was not an international school and she didn't want to work in that environment the interview was all programming based and not one question was asked about her teaching styles etc if anyone as had any good experiences with agencies or the best way to get an interview with any international school in Dubai I would welcome back any advice - I was even thinking if bringing my wife out in May so she could visit the schools and see if this would be more beneficial .. We know Dubai very well Been on holidays more than 20 Times and it's definitely the place our family would like to reside I have two daughters aged 10-14 - I really am hoping that my wife can find a position I'm not really that bothered about education fees a house or flat would be good and medical - the rest I will pay for - I think sometimes the schools see 2 children and with only 2 years experience a more expensive option.

We just need to get into a school and start our life in Dubai - thanks in advance for any advice or help my fellow expats can offer


----------



## princessbex11

Has she registered online with GEMS? 

Other than that, here are some contacts for her. I registered with all of them before getting my position with GEMS and they were all very good and efficient and arranged interviews for me, I just didn't need them in the end. All of which asked me if I knew of anyone interested in international teaching. Hope this helps 


Lauren Collison at TLTP 
Jonathan from Edustaff International 
Lisa Davenport at teach anywhere 
Adrien King at Chase Resourcing 

Sorry it won't let me put their emails up but they can be easily found online or mail me _/ private message me_

_/snip_


----------



## daniellaasc

Hi!

I have just got a job at Wellington Silicon Oasis to start in September 2013 (the secondary school). What subject are you?


----------



## avsmith

daniellaasc said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have just got a job at Wellington Silicon Oasis to start in September 2013 (the secondary school). What subject are you?


Hi  congrats . Teaching music, you?


----------



## daniellaasc

I'm teaching psychology! Nervous but excited!


----------



## SJ1984

daniellaasc said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have just got a job at Wellington Silicon Oasis to start in September 2013 (the secondary school). What subject are you?


Wow! Congratulations! I'll be teaching technology. So exciting! 

Have you started sorting the paperwork yet? x


----------



## daniellaasc

I have signed and posted off my contract and getting my documents attested this week. How are you getting on?x


----------



## SJ1984

daniellaasc said:


> I have signed and posted off my contract and getting my documents attested this week. How are you getting on?x


Not too bad, it's quite a lengthy process with quite a bit of waiting around. I've sent my documents to the FCO and are just waiting to get those back. Just a bit of a heads up. It costs £30 per document and not £28. Are you going with family or on your own?


----------



## daniellaasc

I still have to do all of that! Thanks for the heads up! I'm going alone what about you?


----------



## SJ1984

Yep, me too! Scary isn't it? I am really excited though and can't wait to get over there. It's good to know there are people in the same position as myself


----------



## maths.teacher

I'd be starting in September too. Teaching maths.


----------



## daniellaasc

Yes very scary!! All us single ones will have to stick together


----------



## SJ1984

Absolutely!


----------



## maths.teacher

daniellaasc said:


> I still have to do all of that! Thanks for the heads up! I'm going alone what about you?


Well I'm married with 2 young kids can I join your gang?  

My wife will also be starting WSO in September..


----------



## daniellaasc

Of course, you can both join the gang


----------



## maths.teacher

daniellaasc said:


> Of course, you can both join the gang


Yeeeaaaah!


----------



## lxinuk

There are lots and lots of single teachers and family teachers.....you won't be lonely.....any full time dads coming?


----------



## princessbex11

Lots like there is loads of us going this summer  the more the merrier. I have been looking at Yas Island in Abu Dhabi......we all need to do Yas Waterworld for a mass trip out xx


----------



## daniellaasc

Princessbex I have just sent you a reply to your private message but let me know if you don't get it as not sure it sent  x


----------



## maths.teacher

princessbex11 said:


> Lots like there is loads of us going this summer  the more the merrier. I have been looking at Yas Island in Abu Dhabi......we all need to do Yas Waterworld for a mass trip out xx


Definitely be up for that!


----------



## princessbex11

maths.teacher said:


> Definitely be up for that!


It looks amazing, as does Ferrari world and the Grand prix track  x


----------



## gecko2509

SJ1984 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I've just accepted a position at GEMS Wellington Academy to start in September 2013. I would really like to hear from people alteady working there or in the same position as I am.
> 
> Thanks


I start in DSO in September 2013 - have you heard anything? They have finally received all my paperwork - which was a nightmare to get finalised. How are you doing?


----------



## gecko2509

maths.teacher said:


> I'd be starting in September too. Teaching maths.


I will be teaching English...


----------



## SJ1984

gecko2509 said:


> I start in DSO in September 2013 - have you heard anything? They have finally received all my paperwork - which was a nightmare to get finalised. How are you doing?


Ah, wow, I'm still gradually working through getting my documents attested by all the different government offices but getting closer to completing it all now. 

So, where are you from? Are you going on your own or with family?


----------



## daniellaasc

I'm teaching psychology there!! You are right- the paperwork has been a nightmare! I have worked abroad before and never had to do anything as time consuming and expensive as this


----------



## Stevesolar

daniellaasc said:


> I'm teaching psychology there!! You are right- the paperwork has been a nightmare! I have worked abroad before and never had to do anything as time consuming and expensive as this


Ha- Ha! - Welcome to Dubai!!

You still have all the fun of sorting out - residence visa, ID card, eye test for driving licence, driving licence, mobile phone, alcohol licence (you being a teacher I would assume this is necessary!!), car hire or car lease/purchase, home phone, home internet, bank account, money transfer account (if you want to send monety back to UK using an exchange house) - plus a few more that I have probably forgotten!

Plenty more paperwork and frustration to come (but worth it in the end!!)

Just remember to bring plenty of passport photos!!!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## daniellaasc

Oh nooooooo!! Haha! So the visa is only half the story then!!


----------



## Stevesolar

daniellaasc said:


> Oh nooooooo!! Haha! So the visa is only half the story then!!


Oh Yes!!! as the Churchill dog would say!

Cheers

Steve


----------



## princessbex11

Hey gecko 

I'm teaching science at WIS. Sooooooo excited. My paper work is at the UAE embassy, so finally getting there. 

Where are you from? Are you taking family xx


----------



## gecko2509

SJ1984 said:


> Ah, wow, I'm still gradually working through getting my documents attested by all the different government offices but getting closer to completing it all now.
> 
> So, where are you from? Are you going on your own or with family?


I am originally from the UK, and I am going on my own...should be hard work, but fun. What about you?


----------



## lxinuk

I would get the photos on arrival - way cheaper - unless you get a set done and copied at tesco it staples!!! 

Xx


----------



## mrsm

lxinuk said:


> I would get the photos on arrival - way cheaper - unless you get a set done and copied at tesco it staples!!!
> 
> Xx


We downloaded irfan view, you can make your own passport photos for documents here and print out around 20 a sheet, it's free to download and will save you money, the photos have been used for all our id and visas etc.


----------



## princessbex11

mrsm said:


> We downloaded irfan view, you can make your own passport photos for documents here and print out around 20 a sheet, it's free to download and will save you money, the photos have been used for all our id and visas etc.


What a good idea! Thanks for that. I got 32 printed at Tesco for £3 but may come in handy if I need more  x


----------



## lxinuk

mrsm said:


> We downloaded irfan view, you can make your own passport photos for documents here and print out around 20 a sheet, it's free to download and will save you money, the photos have been used for all our id and visas etc.


Great idea ...


----------



## writergirl

*hey*

IM going to be teaching at Gems kindergarten starters ...are all the Gems teachers together at the same building accommodation wise .. Also do all Gems schools provide a relocation allowance ?any info at all would,be helpful !


Thanks


----------



## writergirl

Hieeee .. can anyone help me with nay info on the gems accommodation out in shrjah .. will be moving htere to teach in kindergarten starters


----------



## sam H

Help anybody know if gems pays towards dependent education fees. Any advise appreciated. 

Kind regards

Sam


----------



## maths.teacher

sam H said:


> Help anybody know if gems pays towards dependent education fees. Any advise appreciated.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Sam


Yes they do. Up to two children.


----------



## wholesome

*Skype interview soon-please help with queries!!*

Hi all,

Ive had an initial phone interview with HR last week and am due to have a skype interview in the coming days with head of primary and have a few general queries. I apologise in advance if these are already answered here but there are alot of posts!

Has anyone had one of these skype interviews recently and what type of questions do they ask? Im going over with 3 years experience so when im asked the monthly salary question im not sure what i should ask for? Also im doing alot of forward research with the hope that i get the job as what I am reading here about the school is generally good so where are teachers for silicon oasis accomodated?

If there are any other Irish teachers who are in this process i would be happy to hear from you also. Any info from anyone will be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## princessbex11

wholesome said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive had an initial phone interview with HR last week and am due to have a skype interview in the coming days with head of primary and have a few general queries. I apologise in advance if these are already answered here but there are alot of posts!
> 
> Has anyone had one of these skype interviews recently and what type of questions do they ask? Im going over with 3 years experience so when im asked the monthly salary question im not sure what i should ask for? Also im doing alot of forward research with the hope that i get the job as what I am reading here about the school is generally good so where are teachers for silicon oasis accomodated?
> 
> If there are any other Irish teachers who are in this process i would be happy to hear from you also. Any info from anyone will be much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Hey 

I'm starting at Wellington International School this August and had a Skype interview for it too. They asked me all the usual questions just like Rowan did in HR, then things like what I perceived an outstanding lesson to be so if you haven't already read up on the new Ofsted criteria as they use that too over there. Then things like my career aspirations and extra-curricular things that I'd do at school. Just a heads up, one of those can be a revision or a booster session in department. 

My skype connection to them wasn't great so just be really patient in case they have to end the call and call back. 

Good luck huni, and although I'm not Irish I have been teaching the same length of time and looking at getting just short of 11,000 dirams. 

Hope this helps, and feel free to PM if you need anything more x


----------



## princessbex11

writergirl said:


> IM going to be teaching at Gems kindergarten starters ...are all the Gems teachers together at the same building accommodation wise .. Also do all Gems schools provide a relocation allowance ?any info at all would,be helpful !
> 
> 
> Thanks


Hey Writergirl,

I am going to Wellington International School with GEMS and I had heard we'd be in similar accommodation if not the same. Our accommodation is definitely with other GEMS teacher though but maybe not the new recruits. 

Yeah they do, of £300 GBP of excess allowance but no one seems to know what this equates to in Kg.......which is what I need to know lol x


----------



## sam H

Hi, thank you for that advise .. Can I ask are they including flights , accommodation and health care with that. My main concern is I have two children and I wonder if that will be the down side for me. Anyone got a job lately even though you have dependents ?


----------



## princessbex11

sam H said:


> Hi, thank you for that advise .. Can I ask are they including flights , accommodation and health care with that. My main concern is I have two children and I wonder if that will be the down side for me. Anyone got a job lately even though you have dependents ?


From what I can see yes to the accommodation and health insurance for your family but I think you are responsible for sponsoring them including flights, unless your a teaching family and both will be teaching out there, but I maybe wrong.....Im going solo so may have got the wrong end of the stick off GEMS. Good luck x


----------



## wholesome

Thanks princessbex,

Not sure how to/can i Pm on this yet as im a new member but im sure ill learn the ropes in the coming days! Just to clarify is the school you are going to the one in silicon Oasis, just i know there are a few diff wellington ones?! Thanks for all that info, hope i can brush up on those things before the call. Just need to ask what you meant by 'one of those can be a revision or a booster session in department' is this in relation to more money if you do extra curricular stuff? Also how quick after the skype interview did you find out? Ill be back on here after hopefully with good things to say, really hopin it works out. Thanks for your help this far.


----------



## princessbex11

On m


wholesome said:


> Thanks princessbex,
> 
> Not sure how to/can i Pm on this yet as im a new member but im sure ill learn the ropes in the coming days! Just to clarify is the school you are going to the one in silicon Oasis, just i know there are a few diff wellington ones?! Thanks for all that info, hope i can brush up on those things before the call. Just need to ask what you meant by 'one of those can be a revision or a booster session in department' is this in relation to more money if you do extra curricular stuff? Also how quick after the skype interview did you find out? Ill be back on here after hopefully with good things to say, really hopin it works out. Thanks for your help this far.


You can PM after 5 posts I think. I'm starting at Wellington international school so not silicon oasis. No theres no extra money for extra curricular. GEMS expect you to offer 2 extra curricular things on tip of your teaching load and they will ask you at interview what you ate prepared to do. Sports related things are usually good to offer. If your successful your contract will stipulate 2 extra things and thats where on mine it says one can be a revision or booster session. I offered the creative arts side and was successful. 

I found out the morning after but thats because my interview was with the curriculum leaders in science and not the head of the school. The head then phoned me the next morning and we chatted and then offered me a position. Good luck and let me know how it goes x


----------



## wholesome

Hey interview done yesterday afternoon and overall i was happy with how it went. It was about 45mins long with plenty of questions which i think i handled pretty well. Was hard to read whether or not i am going to get an offer but he said they would let me know during the week. Fingers crossed so for the time being. Hope they get back soon!


----------



## princessbex11

wholesome said:


> Hey interview done yesterday afternoon and overall i was happy with how it went. It was about 45mins long with plenty of questions which i think i handled pretty well. Was hard to read whether or not i am going to get an offer but he said they would let me know during the week. Fingers crossed so for the time being. Hope they get back soon!


Awww well done. Hopefully it's good news x


----------



## daniellaasc

Was it silicon oasis you applied for?? Fingers crossed!!x


----------



## phillipgrace

It's quite far about of the way... Unless u live close and have a car I would stay away from working so far away from everything!


----------



## wholesome

Yea it was silicon oasis, someone tokd me yest that it is only 20mins from centre was also told in the city that teachers are accomodated nearer the city, this forum seems to suggest the same wit talks of business bay!? Apparently teachers either car pool or hire cars!!? Hopefully ill hear back 2m!


----------



## KMC85

Hi, I've also just been offered a job at Gems silicon oasis. I will be going on my own so would be really good to hear from anyone in the same position! I teach primary.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

wholesome said:


> Yea it was silicon oasis, someone tokd me yest that it is only 20mins from centre was also told in the city that teachers are accomodated nearer the city, this forum seems to suggest the same wit talks of business bay!? Apparently teachers either car pool or hire cars!!? Hopefully ill hear back 2m!


I live in Silicon Oasis and drive down to DIFC for work. I can do it in 20 minutes or so, it's a pretty easy drive. It's actually closer to downtown than the marina is, but just off in the "wrong" direction.


----------



## princessbex11

Awww cool  yay another new recruit. I'm starting at Wellington international teaching chemistry. I live in Cheshire now and cant wait for the next four months to fly by. Where are you from? What year do you teach over here? X


----------



## KMC85

I live in Edinburgh at the moment. I teach primary 3 here and they seemed quite keen on giving me year 2 because it's the most similar. I've never been to Dubai before so although I've been researching it lots I don't know what to expect in 'real-life'


----------



## princessbex11

KMC85 said:


> I live in Edinburgh at the moment. I teach primary 3 here and they seemed quite keen on giving me year 2 because it's the most similar. I've never been to Dubai before so although I've been researching it lots I don't know what to expect in 'real-life'


Me neither hun! Ive too done my research and talking to a few people over there. If you can pm yet, pm me and I'll tell you about a group of us that are going out to WSO or WIS x


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

KMC85 said:


> I don't know what to expect in 'real-life'


Well it's not exactly like the Grass Market on a Friday night, but it's not far off if you let yourself get permanently dragged into that life style.


----------



## KMC85

Don't think I'm allowed to PM yet, I haven't posted 5 times. I asked about the accommodation but they said they weren't sure where it would be yet. Business bay sounds like a good location though as it is a lot more central. Wonder if teachers from both the schools will be in the same place.


----------



## KMC85

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Well it's not exactly like the Grass Market on a Friday night, but it's not far off if you let yourself get permanently dragged into that life style.


I hope there's more to it than this! I take it you are already living there? What school do you teach at?


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

KMC85 said:


> I hope there's more to it than this! I take it you are already living there? What school do you teach at?


With the exception of 4 years of university in Edinburgh, I've been in the Emirates for the last 20 years. I'm not a teacher, but I do spend much of my time handing out tough life lessons to unfortunate souls. 

I do however live right around the corner from the Gems Wellington, not that it's of much use to you.


----------



## daniellaasc

Hey!! I'm going to be at silicon oasis!! We have a newbie fb group you should join! Me and princess bex are part of it  x


----------



## sam H

Can I please after how long of applying did you here of the interview? And were u contacted via email or phone?


----------



## daniellaasc

I was interviewed in the Thursday and was phoned in the Saturday by the head x


----------



## essex ex-pat

I applied in November and within a week heard from GEMS HR to arrange an informal chat. She asked me a few general questions and said I'd be contacted after Xmas for an interview. I then had my face to face interview in London in February and they offered me a job 2 days later. That was for Wellington International School in the primary. Hope you hear back soon!


----------



## wholesome

Having done my interview last Sunday and not heard anything back yet my hopes are fading. I was very pleased with how things went and was told I'd hear back in the coming week but still nothing, was anybody else left waiting this long before hearing back! focus must now turn elsewhere!


----------



## LCass

Hi everyone  My husband and I are moving over to Dubai this summer as well. Really excited! I've just had my IBDP Cat1 course and cannot wait to get started. We are trying to sort out shipping. Has anyone found a good option yet?


----------



## joanna28

daniellaasc said:


> Hey!! I'm going to be at silicon oasis!! We have a newbie fb group you should join! Me and princess bex are part of it  x


Can I join?? I'm a newbie and moving to Dubai in August!


----------



## essex ex-pat

Hi Joanna. I'm going to be teaching primary at Wellington International starting in September. I am part of the FB group that Daniella mentioned. If you private message one of us with your email address we can add you to it. It's great to get to know people who are in the same boat! Xx


----------



## daniellaasc

Hi LCass and Joanna please send me your email address on a private message and we will add you to our expanding group  can't wait to meet you, Daniella x


----------



## maths.teacher

LCass said:


> I've just had my IBDP Cat1 course and cannot wait to get started.


Hey, 

I've been enrolled on that course. Will be some time in June. How was it? 

Thanks


----------



## LCass

It would be great to meet some people who are in the same boat 



maths.teacher said:


> I've been enrolled on that course. Will be some time in June. How was it?


It was really good. The workshop leader was fantastic and we all went away with tons of useful information and resources, and the feeling of wanting to get started teaching the course right away. It also put my mind at rest about the admin side of internal assessments and extended essays, which I know can be a cause of fairly severe headaches to a lot of IB teachers


----------



## KMC85

Hi, did you all get an email about the induction day on 25th April? Worried as I'm not sure I can make it!


----------



## KMC85

daniellaasc said:


> Hey!! I'm going to be at silicon oasis!! We have a newbie fb group you should join! Me and princess bex are part of it  x


What's the name of the group?


----------



## maths.teacher

KMC85 said:


> Hi, did you all get an email about the induction day on 25th April? Worried as I'm not sure I can make it!


I did...Can't wait...


----------



## EmmaH

Good luck with the move guys. Dubai really is a great place to live..!


----------



## daniellaasc

I don't know about any induction day???x


----------



## maths.teacher

daniellaasc said:


> I don't know about any induction day???x


Maybe check your junk mail..


----------



## sunshinekisses

Congrats guys... I teach in Wellington Academy, SO - looking forward to meeting you all in Sept


----------



## LCass

Thanks  Really excited, it's not very long to go now! It'll be great to meet everyone in September.


----------



## traceysensei

Hey everyone,
I've been following this forum with interest as i applied to a few GEMS schools in Dubai. Have just accepted a post at Wellington Academy SO! I can't wait to get started!!


----------



## daniellaasc

Hey that's great! I will be there in August too, as will many other newbies on this forum  what will you be teaching? Daniella x


----------



## traceysensei

daniellaasc said:


> Hey that's great! I will be there in August too, as will many other newbies on this forum  what will you be teaching? Daniella x


I'm not sure, as i only formally accepted my offer this morning!! It will definitely be Primary though! What about you? x


----------



## daniellaasc

I'm secondary- psychology!


----------



## traceysensei

Do you know where your accommodation will be yet?


----------



## daniellaasc

No idea! I hope it's nice! Are u going to Dubai alone or with family?x


----------



## traceysensei

I'm going on my own. Currently working in Doha until the end of June then back to London to sort out my document attestation! How about you? x


----------



## daniellaasc

Yes alone too- scary but exciting!! We have a newbies fb group if you would like to join?x


----------



## traceysensei

I'd love to join


----------



## daniellaasc

If you could search me: it's Daniella aschettino and I'm holding a turtle in my profile pic  will then add you to the group x


----------



## traceysensei

Done!!


----------



## brenny48

daniellaasc said:


> I'm secondary- psychology!


Hi! I'm also moving out to start teaching in September. Not at Gems though... At Repton. Just thought I'd say hello to everyone! (Can't find any fellow Repton people!) Hopefully see some of you out there! 

Brendan


----------



## traceysensei

brenny48 said:


> Hi! I'm also moving out to start teaching in September. Not at Gems though... At Repton. Just thought I'd say hello to everyone! (Can't find any fellow Repton people!) Hopefully see some of you out there!
> 
> Brendan


Hey, congratulations on your new post!!


----------



## brenny48

traceysensei said:


> Hey, congratulations on your new post!!


Thanks Tracey! X


----------



## traceysensei

When are you flying out? x


----------



## brenny48

I'm not sure yet, they mentioned maybe around the 21st August. What about you? All very exciting eh!? X


----------



## traceysensei

Probably around the same time! I'm SO excited but i still can't believe it's happening! I only accepted the offer this morning!! x


----------



## brenny48

Oh really!? Congrats! U heading over along or with family? X


----------



## traceysensei

Heading over alone! You? x


----------



## brenny48

Yeah me too! X


----------



## sam H

Anybody any info on The School of Research Science Dubai, UAE?? Any feedback will help ... Have a interview soon. 

Kind regards


----------



## stuart_1986

*New Job at DSO*



princessbex11 said:


> Me neither hun! Ive too done my research and talking to a few people over there. If you can pm yet, pm me and I'll tell you about a group of us that are going out to WSO or WIS x[/QUOTE
> 
> Hello! Should be starting in September 2013 - Will be coming on my own and was hoping I could join your group? What is the name of the Facebook page / group you have started? This is my first message on here, do I have to send 5 to be able to PM people?
> 
> Stu


----------



## stuart_1986

daniellaasc said:


> Yes alone too- scary but exciting!! We have a newbies fb group if you would like to join?x


Could I join the facebook group? I will be coming on my own so looking to make new friends to make the whole experience a good one!

Hope you are able to reply - see you all in Dubai!

Stu


----------



## princessbex11

Hey Stu

Are you starting at WSO? What are you teaching? I'm teaching chemistry at WIS  and can't wait.

Yeah you need to have 5 posts to send PMs and then you can send me you fb details and I'll add you. There is 3 of us going to WIS atm, about 20 going to WSO and a few at different schools. 

Most of us are in the same boat and going alone, so knowing as many people before we move is good. Hopefully we will stay social once we are out there, as I really want to socialise with people out of my school as well as colleagues.

Bec x


----------



## AmyWales13

Hi Stu, i'll add u to the group but need ur name on FB and what ur profile pic is!!  x


----------



## AmyWales13

Sorry Bec I didn't see ur message on the next page  x


----------



## princessbex11

stuart_1986 said:


> Could I join the facebook group? I will be coming on my own so looking to make new friends to make the whole experience a good one!
> 
> Hope you are able to reply - see you all in Dubai!
> 
> Stu


I notice you are also local to me  Where about's in Manchester are you? x


----------



## princessbex11

AmyWales13 said:


> Sorry Bec I didn't see ur message on the next page  x


Haha Don't worry Ams x


----------



## stuart_1986

princessbex11 said:


> Hey Stu
> 
> Are you starting at WSO? What are you teaching? I'm teaching chemistry at WIS  and can't wait.
> 
> Yeah you need to have 5 posts to send PMs and then you can send me you fb details and I'll add you. There is 3 of us going to WIS atm, about 20 going to WSO and a few at different schools.
> 
> Most of us are in the same boat and going alone, so knowing as many people before we move is good. Hopefully we will stay social once we are out there, as I really want to socialise with people out of my school as well as colleagues.
> 
> Bec x


I am off to WSO and will be teaching Primary (Year 5) - It is all very exciting and a little bit daunting! But I am sure it will be an ace adventure! Where in the UK are you from? Where will you be flying from? and what does WIS stand for?

I'll try send five messages so I can PM you.

Thanx for quick reply

Stu


----------



## stuart_1986

princessbex11 said:


> I notice you are also local to me  Where about's in Manchester are you? x


I am from Wigan, you?

Stu


----------



## stuart_1986

AmyWales13 said:


> Hi Stu, i'll add u to the group but need ur name on FB and what ur profile pic is!!  x


Think I am very nearly on my five messages so I will PM you very shortly.

Where will you be teaching? WSO? Primary or Secondary?

Did you go down to London for interviews or did you do yours through Skype?

Thanks for your reply

Stu


----------



## princessbex11

stuart_1986 said:


> I am off to WSO and will be teaching Primary (Year 5) - It is all very exciting and a little bit daunting! But I am sure it will be an ace adventure! Where in the UK are you from? Where will you be flying from? and what does WIS stand for?
> 
> I'll try send five messages so I can PM you.
> 
> Thanx for quick reply
> 
> Stu


Haha yeah just keep randomly replying then you'll have your 5.

WIS is Wellington International School, WSO sister school, that opened before WSO. 

I live in Macclesfield and flying from Manchester. Are you? might be on the same flights.

I am really looking forward to the adventure, and sun, and the beach oh and friday brunches  x


----------



## AmyWales13

Hi stu,

I will be teaching FS2 at WSO and had my interview over Skype  how about u? We u at the induction last Thursday? X


----------



## stuart_1986

stuart_1986 said:


> Think I am very nearly on my five messages so I will PM you very shortly.
> 
> Where will you be teaching? WSO? Primary or Secondary?
> 
> Did you go down to London for interviews or did you do yours through Skype?
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> Stu


Sorry, can you tell me how to send a PM . . . 

Can't seem to find a PM button!


----------



## princessbex11

stuart_1986 said:


> Sorry, can you tell me how to send a PM . . .
> 
> Can't seem to find a PM button!


Click on the person and it will give you a PM option x


----------



## stuart_1986

I went to London Friday gone and they sent me the contracts Monday so only just got it!
All happened so fast - need to process everything and then sort all docs out etc. No didn't attend an induction, never been to Dubai before. Think I will be flying out on the 22nd August. When do you go? Have you been before?

Looking forward to joining the group on Face book! If I can work out how to PM.

Thanks for replying, it is good to know that there are people in the same situation as myself, with the same types of questions!

Looking forward to the apartment with a pool and Gym! How about you?

Stu


----------



## AmyWales13

Click on the square where the profile pic is and click private message!! Lol x


----------



## Scouser907

maths.teacher said:


> Well I'm married with 2 young kids can I join your gang?
> 
> My wife will also be starting WSO in September..


Hi! 

I am due to attend an interview tomorrow at gems wso and I have a family in tow. We are a man, wife and 2 children and wondered what accommodation I would be offered if successful. 

I currently live in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## maths.teacher

Scouser907 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am due to attend an interview tomorrow at gems wso and I have a family in tow. We are a man, wife and 2 children and wondered what accommodation I would be offered if successful.
> 
> I currently live in Abu Dhabi.


Hey, on the contract it states three bedroom but from what I've heard it might be a two bedroom. Just will have to wait and see..


----------



## Scouser907

maths.teacher said:


> Hey, on the contract it states three bedroom but from what I've heard it might be a two bedroom. Just will have to wait and see..



Thank you. I currently get a housing allowance which allows me to rent my own accommodation. Was this an option for you??


----------



## maths.teacher

Scouser907 said:


> Thank you. I currently get a housing allowance which allows me to rent my own accommodation. Was this an option for you??


No it wasn't. However, remember hearing it could be an option in the following year, not 100% on this though.


----------



## Scouser907

Ok thanks so much for the quick response. I'm off to bed as I'm teaching in the morning and then to the interview. Long day tomorrow


----------



## maths.teacher

Good luck! Any questions just give me a shout..


----------



## Scouser907

One last question. Are utilities included with accommodation and school fees for children?? 

Sorry to be a pain but when your a family you have to consider everything as school contracts are so different from each other out here.


----------



## maths.teacher

Scouser907 said:


> One last question. Are utilities included with accommodation and school fees for children??
> 
> Sorry to be a pain but when your a family you have to consider everything as school contracts are so different from each other out here.


Utilities are not included. School fees are. 

From my friends in Abu Dhabi, financially you might be better off in Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Scouser907

maths.teacher said:


> Utilities are not included. School fees are.
> 
> From my friends in Abu Dhabi, financially you might be better off in Abu Dhabi.


Abu Dhabi is lovely but I can't turn down this interview. Utilities are not included currently.


----------



## Pantobabe

Hi Guys,

Sorry for resurrecting this message after such a long time! I've got an interview for Gems Wellington Academy Silicon Oasis next Monday, and I'm nervous but excited all at the same time! Just wondering whether the people that are actually there could help me by answering a few questions!

I know that the school is quite far out from the centre of Dubai (ie the marina etc) and I'm really worried that i'll get planted in some accommodation in the middle of nowhere with not really being able to get to know anyone! Where have you all been given accommodation? I'm a mid twenties single girl going out there on my own, so being able to meet new people is really important to me! And also, how easy do you find it being able to get into the centre of Dubai?

Also, what is the school like to work in? I've heard the facilities are excellent as its a fairly new school.

Thank you so much for your help in advance!


----------



## BedouGirl

Pantobabe said:


> Hi Guys, Sorry for resurrecting this message after such a long time! I've got an interview for Gems Wellington Academy Silicon Oasis next Monday, and I'm nervous but excited all at the same time! Just wondering whether the people that are actually there could help me by answering a few questions! I know that the school is quite far out from the centre of Dubai (ie the marina etc) and I'm really worried that i'll get planted in some accommodation in the middle of nowhere with not really being able to get to know anyone! Where have you all been given accommodation? I'm a mid twenties single girl going out there on my own, so being able to meet new people is really important to me! And also, how easy do you find it being able to get into the centre of Dubai? Also, what is the school like to work in? I've heard the facilities are excellent as its a fairly new school. Thank you so much for your help in advance!


Since when did the Marina become the centre of Dubia ?


----------



## Pantobabe

BedouGirl said:


> Since when did the Marina become the centre of Dubia ?


Since I went to Dubai for just 3 days at Christmas and obviously have no idea what the centre of Dubai actually is! haha sorry


----------



## BringBackBuck8

Pantobabe said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry for resurrecting this message after such a long time! I've got an interview for Gems Wellington Academy Silicon Oasis next Monday, and I'm nervous but excited all at the same time! Just wondering whether the people that are actually there could help me by answering a few questions!
> 
> I know that the school is quite far out from the centre of Dubai (ie the marina etc) and I'm really worried that i'll get planted in some accommodation in the middle of nowhere with not really being able to get to know anyone! Where have you all been given accommodation? I'm a mid twenties single girl going out there on my own, so being able to meet new people is really important to me! And also, how easy do you find it being able to get into the centre of Dubai?
> 
> Also, what is the school like to work in? I've heard the facilities are excellent as its a fairly new school.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help in advance!


Mid twenties single girl? Allow myself to introduce myself!

I recently moved out here to work in a GEMS school. Don't worry about transport; taxis are cheap. But bite the bullet and get a car; I did when I arrived.
Meeting people will be easy; most teachers will be in the same boat and to be fair much of the population are in the same boat! I've found people welcoming. And if you're a September starter you'll have a cohort of other newbies to buddy up with.

Any other questions feel free to PM!


----------



## BedouGirl

Pantobabe said:


> Since I went to Dubai for just 3 days at Christmas and obviously have no idea what the centre of Dubai actually is! haha sorry


No worries. It's a popular place to live and go out but it's not the centre. Dubai is kind of long for want of a better description and there's not really one place that is the centre. Admittedly, DSO isn't that near to anything but a lot of people live there.


----------



## Pantobabe

BedouGirl said:


> No worries. It's a popular place to live and go out but it's not the centre. Dubai is kind of long for want of a better description and there's not really one place that is the centre. Admittedly, DSO isn't that near to anything but a lot of people live there.


Thanks for replying! From what you do know about Dubai, would you recommend moving to this area?


----------



## Pantobabe

BringBackBuck8 said:


> Mid twenties single girl? Allow myself to introduce myself!
> 
> I recently moved out here to work in a GEMS school. Don't worry about transport; taxis are cheap. But bite the bullet and get a car; I did when I arrived.
> Meeting people will be easy; most teachers will be in the same boat and to be fair much of the population are in the same boat! I've found people welcoming. And if you're a September starter you'll have a cohort of other newbies to buddy up with.
> 
> Any other questions feel free to PM!


Thanks! I will send you a private message as soon as i'm no longer a newbie as I have lots of questions!


----------



## LCass

Pantobabe said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Sorry for resurrecting this message after such a long time! I've got an interview for Gems Wellington Academy Silicon Oasis next Monday, and I'm nervous but excited all at the same time! Just wondering whether the people that are actually there could help me by answering a few questions!
> 
> I know that the school is quite far out from the centre of Dubai (ie the marina etc) and I'm really worried that i'll get planted in some accommodation in the middle of nowhere with not really being able to get to know anyone! Where have you all been given accommodation? I'm a mid twenties single girl going out there on my own, so being able to meet new people is really important to me! And also, how easy do you find it being able to get into the centre of Dubai?
> 
> Also, what is the school like to work in? I've heard the facilities are excellent as its a fairly new school.
> 
> Thank you so much for your help in advance!


Hi there. Congratulations on your interview, hope it goes well! The kids at the school are great and lovely to work with! 

I'll try to answer some of your questions. Yes, most of the accommodation is definitely not central but it makes up for it in other areas. Really love the flat we were given by the school. We've been housed in areas that allow you to reach the school within 20 minutes and pretty much everyone has at least a few colleagues nearby. From our flat, it takes us less than 15 minutes to the Mall of Emirates, and around 20 to both the Marina and Dubai Mall. So not that bad at all. Silicone Oasis is about 20 away from central Dubai, probably less. 

Meeting people will probably the least difficult thing about the entire move - the school os still expanding so there will be lots of people starting with you (and many of them will become your neighbours, too). Everyone has been really welcoming and friendly.

Hope this helps x


----------



## Pantobabe

LCass said:


> Hi there. Congratulations on your interview, hope it goes well! The kids at the school are great and lovely to work with!
> 
> I'll try to answer some of your questions. Yes, most of the accommodation is definitely not central but it makes up for it in other areas. Really love the flat we were given by the school. We've been housed in areas that allow you to reach the school within 20 minutes and pretty much everyone has at least a few colleagues nearby. From our flat, it takes us less than 15 minutes to the Mall of Emirates, and around 20 to both the Marina and Dubai Mall. So not that bad at all. Silicone Oasis is about 20 away from central Dubai, probably less.
> 
> Meeting people will probably the least difficult thing about the entire move - the school os still expanding so there will be lots of people starting with you (and many of them will become your neighbours, too). Everyone has been really welcoming and friendly.
> 
> Hope this helps x


Thank you so much for replying, that's massively helpful! When you talk about places such as the Dubai mall being 15 minutes away, are you talking by car? How do you find it being away from all things central, do you feel isolated at all? I'm hoping there will be lots of people like me starting at the same time in the same boat! Did you make the move not knowing anyone? x


----------



## LCass

Pantobabe said:


> Thank you so much for replying, that's massively helpful! When you talk about places such as the Dubai mall being 15 minutes away, are you talking by car? How do you find it being away from all things central, do you feel isolated at all? I'm hoping there will be lots of people like me starting at the same time in the same boat! Did you make the move not knowing anyone? x


No worries 
Yes, the times are all by car or taxi. Unless you live close to a metro station, you'd probably need a car or taxi for most journeys within Dubai anyway, no matter where you live. Most of us are either renting a car, which is cheap, or have bought a car. There are shops nearby all of the areas people are housed in and lots of places deliver. 
During the week you'll be so busy with work that it doesn't really matter where in Dubai you live  I don't feel isolated here because the travel times into the centre(s) are not too bad. 
I came out here with my hubby but we met a lot of our new colleagues at an induction day in London and on the internet - you won't really feel alone and chances are, there will be a few familiar faces on the flight out already.


----------



## brighton89

Hello! I have just got a job at GEMS dso starting september and am in a similar boat!! I have so many questions and havent found any active threads - well done pantobabe for resurrecting!

I'm moving out alone in September, and am wondering what accomodation awaits me. Orignally I was told in my interview that most teachers live in business bay - executive towers. Is this what I can expect? I'm not sure now, since my contact there has mentioned sports city and motor city as possibilities, but nothing concrete is known until much nearer the time (understandable). Can any current employees help out there? Are the apartments they offer generally pretty good? 

How easy is it to live on 10-11k pm level? I know for profit schools obviously pay less, but I recently saw a non profit school offering 17k starting! It's not all about the money obviously, but I want to make sure I can sustain an okay standard of living!

Finally I hear the kids are absolutely great out there, and the new building dso will be adding sounds pretty good too. Are teachers generally well resourced? - I've heard this is an issue in many international schools...

Thanks, and looking forwards to meeting lots of new people! lane:


----------



## Pantobabe

Hi Brighton! Congrats on the new job! I never actually went to the DSO interview in the end as I got offered another job at another school in Dubai a couple of days before! I'm moving out there on my own too, and I am on about that salary aswell! Considering accommodation is paid for, that works out at around £1900 a month, which is more than we were being paid at home (well as an Nqt +1 it's more for me but I don't know how many years experience you have!) I'm really excited now that I finally have a job, but nervous too!


----------



## mitoke

SJ1984 said:


> Yep, me too! Scary isn't it? I am really excited though and can't wait to get over there. It's good to know there are people in the same position as myself


Hey, for teaching with GEMS. Did you have a teaching qualification? or just a BA/MA in the relevant subject?


----------



## BravoMike

Hello! I have just got a job at GEMS dso starting september and am in a similar boat!! I have so many questions and havent found any active threads - well done pantobabe for resurrecting!

I'm moving out alone in September, and am wondering what accomodation awaits me. Orignally I was told in my interview that most teachers live in business bay - executive towers. Is this what I can expect? I'm not sure now, since my contact there has mentioned sports city and motor city as possibilities, but nothing concrete is known until much nearer the time (understandable). Can any current employees help out there? Are the apartments they offer generally pretty good? 

It depends which Gems school your at. People are spread out but tend to be relatively close to the school. Some teachers are in Sport city others Tecom and Jumeirah lake towers 

How easy is it to live on 10-11k pm level? I know for profit schools obviously pay less, but I recently saw a non profit school offering 17k starting! It's not all about the money obviously, but I want to make sure I can sustain an okay standard of living!

You should be fine. Accommodation is the single biggest cost and you have this covered. You should be able to achieve a good standard of living on 10-11k. 

Finally I hear the kids are absolutely great out there, and the new building dso will be adding sounds pretty good too. Are teachers generally well resourced? - I've heard this is an issue in many international schools...

Thanks, and looking forwards to meeting lots of new people! lane:


----------



## TNL

Hi Brighton!

I'm also from Brighton and moving out there for a Sept start- just been told we'll be living in Silicon Valley too. You're not on your own!


----------



## ajc123

*accommodation*

Hello

We are a family of four and we have been offered jobs at GEMS Royal Dubai. They have indicated that we may be located in Silicon Oasis. Do you know of any families in accommodation there ? Any pictures/locations so I can google them ? 

Thanks in advance,



TNL said:


> Hi Brighton!
> 
> I'm also from Brighton and moving out there for a Sept start- just been told we'll be living in Silicon Valley too. You're not on your own!


----------



## ajc123

TNL said:


> Hi Brighton!
> 
> I'm also from Brighton and moving out there for a Sept start- just been told we'll be living in Silicon Valley too. You're not on your own!


Hello TNL

Good to hear from you. Looking forward to a new challenge, its going to be one long, hard slog until the end of the academic year but we are both so excited we are sure it will fly by.

If you manage to find anything out about accommodation/school/parents... then please let us know and we look forward to getting to know you over the next few months.

Andy and Julie.


----------



## VickiD

HELP!! 

There are SO many old threads on this subject!!! 

To the teachers that moved out for the academic year 2014-2015 - how are you finding the accommodation? Is it what you expected? 

To the teachers with children - do they provide 3 bedroomed apartments if you have 2 children? Do they provide free schooling for your children? 

Is it possible to live without a car?!! 

I'm applying for jobs starting September 2015, but have SO many questions and can't find recent answers to my questions!! 

Vicki


----------



## Emaroyds

Hi Vicki,

You can usually get school places for up to two children, although this will depend on the school that you apply to. Some may offer a percentage of each child's place.

It depends upon the age of your children as to whether you will get 3 bedrooms, children under a certain age (I think it might be 12) are usually expected to share a room.

You can get around the city with a car, many people do, but it depends on where you are living in relation to your school and where you want to visit that will impact this decision. Often some one in the group of new starters will get a car and folks share a ride and split the fuel bill. If you have children though this probably won't be an option for you.

I don't live in school accommodation as I am on a local contract not an international one, but am aware of the systems!

Good luck finding your answers, it can be a trying time but it was worth it for our family!


----------



## Mathsteach

Dear all,
I may be a teacher at Silicon Oasis pretty soon. It is good to see staff are friendly on the posts. Reassuring that people are willing to help.

Are there parks in the Silicon Oasis / Business Bay area?


----------



## onTheWay

Questions on accommodations for teachers joining Bradenton Prep. Does anyone know where families of 3 are housed? I'll be starting in Sept. 2015 and I'm curious of the current teachers opinions of working there and curious about the accomodations. 

Anyone?


----------



## HeronymusBotch

Hi there!

I'm sorry to butt in on this thread but I've been looking around on the forums for info about what schools to apply to and what are the best skills to have in your pocket(i.e. swimming instructor etc.) to secure a teaching position with a decent salary?

I will have a CELTA and Bachelors in German by the end of the summer and I'm starting to send out cvs now. Is it better to apply directly to schools? What room is there for negotiation with regards to salary and what could I expect with no previous teaching experience.

My apologies to interrupt again, and thank you should you reply


----------



## Coop5

*Fear of the unknown*

Hi there.

My wife has been offered a teaching position at gems academy in silicon oasis starting September 2015. Its all very exciting the thought of moving to Dubai and my wife and two kids are practically sold on the idea!

Are there any Teachers out there with young families who have experienced the move (or about to) who could offer some advice on certain things (accommodation visas lifestyle etc)?

If so please message me.

Thanks in advance


----------



## MUM3

Coop5 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> My wife has been offered a teaching position at gems academy in silicon oasis starting September 2015. Its all very exciting the thought of moving to Dubai and my wife and two kids are practically sold on the idea!
> 
> Are there any Teachers out there with young families who have experienced the move (or about to) who could offer some advice on certain things (accommodation visas lifestyle etc)?
> 
> If so please message me.
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi congratulations! I have also been offered a job in dubai (not same school) and we are planning on moving out with our young kids, two girls in primary. You can find videos on youtube of the accommodation offered. 

you will love dubai, its fab for family, safe, fun, lots to do, of course hard work too 

However I have interview with gems tomorrow morning! And im feeling nervous! Does your wife have tips she could kindly share?  many thanks in advance.


----------



## MUM3

Also what subject is your wife? is she primary or secondary? Im primary


----------



## cowelly77

Mum3. ....I'm a little confused, you said in this post you are primary but in the SRS post yesterday you said you were secondary! So which one are you?


----------



## MUM3

cowelly77 said:


> Mum3. ....I'm a little confused, you said in this post you are primary but in the SRS post yesterday you said you were secondary! So which one are you?


I am a secondary teacher 

my kids are in primary school!


----------



## MUM3

MUM3 said:


> Also what subject is your wife? is she primary or secondary? Im primary


Sorry doh! im secondary, clearly tired :confused2:


----------



## Coop5

Hi mum3 
Sorry if this is too late but good luck for your interview. It's 7pm here in Perth so you may be having your interview anytime soon?
Let us know how you go. Our home Internet is playing up at the moment but will keep an eye out for your response.
I tried messaging you just but it won't allow me to for some reason!
Keep us posted.

Nick


----------



## MUM3

Coop5 said:


> Hi mum3
> Sorry if this is too late but good luck for your interview. It's 7pm here in Perth so you may be having your interview anytime soon?
> Let us know how you go. Our home Internet is playing up at the moment but will keep an eye out for your response.
> I tried messaging you just but it won't allow me to for some reason!
> Keep us posted.
> 
> Nick


Hi thanks for your reply  
can I ask how long they took after interview in giving their decision? 
Thanks again


----------



## Hellyyy

Hi! Someone mentioned you can see accomodation on YouTube? I can't seem to find it anywhere... Has anyone else had any pictures or seen a YouTube clip?


----------



## Coop5

Hi mum3 she had the interview on Sunday and found out last thing thursday (so the whole dubai working week wait basically)

What subject do you teach?


----------



## Coop5

My wife teaches Geography.

Any news on the interview mum3?!


----------



## MUM3

Coop5 said:


> My wife teaches Geography.
> 
> Any news on the interview mum3?!


Hi Nick,
Ok so I got a call yesterday to say I've been successful and they want to offer ME the job, but had no contract emailed to me yet, is this what happened to you guys? It's now the wkend in Dubai so can't call them back. 
Who interviews your side was it the head of secondary? Was she phoned before they emailed the contract? I had my interview face to face so expected a quicker result, was your interview over skype? Sorry for all the questions, I have that other offer who I need to respond to as well, so M getting anxious ....


----------



## Coop5

Hi

Would it be easier for my wife to skype or phone you? If so message me your details. We live in perth. Think we are 8 hours ahead of the uk.

Nick


----------



## Shockwaves84

Hi all.

I've been a accepted as a Teacher at GEMS Wellington - Silicon Oasis starting in September.

Anyone else?

Any tips / advice from anyone?

Many thanks,

Ryan


----------



## Shockwaves84

*Job?*



MUM3 said:


> Hi thanks for your reply
> can I ask how long they took after interview in giving their decision?
> Thanks again



Did you get the job at GEMS Mum3??


----------



## Birminghamteacher

Hi I will be starting at gems silicon oasis in September it would be great to hear from anybody in the same position xx


----------



## Shockwaves84

Hi Birmingham Teacher. I'm starting too. 

What subject?


----------



## Coop5

My wife will start in September too. She is a geography teacher. Moving from perth but originally from Birmingham!


----------



## Shockwaves84

Good job. See her then. Do you teach as well?


----------



## MUM3

Shockwaves84 said:


> Good job. See her then. Do you teach as well?


Hiya! Yes I did finally hear from them but they wouldn't include hubby and 3rd kid in the package (medical, tuition etc - they only pay for 2) so Im going for another offer who cover the whole family 
Congrats tho it's so exciting right? What subject are you?


----------



## Coop5

Im a Tennis coach by trade but will be looking for a job once our two kids settle at the school. Are you moving over by yourself 'shockwaves84 and birmingham teacher?'
Nick


----------



## Shockwaves84

MUM3 - sorry to hear that won't include the 3rd :-(

Is the other offer in Dubai as well?

Coop3 - Yes. Going over by myself. I've some friends who used to work at GEMS (work in a different school now) and are still based there. I visited them a few months ago so have a little heads up about what it may be like.

I'm excited.....and to be honest a bit scared! (in a good way)


----------



## Coop5

At least you know what to expect having friends already living in dubai. We are excited nervous too. We have a few friends out there but non teachers. Have you been told where your accommodation is likely to be? I bet your friends who used to work at gems are invaluable at the moment?!


----------



## Shockwaves84

Nope not been told. Having to go through the long process of getting my certificates approved, stamped and emailed to the school. (and expensive mind!)

Yea...they are proving to be awesome at the moment.


----------



## Coop5

Ha thats exactly what my wife said last night! She doesn't know where to start with it all! Whats your email address as it might be better to keep in touch that way as i dare say we will helping eachother out with info etc.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## expatteacher2014

Shockwaves84 said:


> Having to go through the long process of getting my certificates approved, stamped and emailed to the school.


Think of this process as good training for your first few months here - relatively speaking, getting your docs attested is quite a short process!


----------



## Shockwaves84

*Email*



Coop5 said:


> Ha thats exactly what my wife said last night! She doesn't know where to start with it all! Whats your email address as it might be better to keep in touch that way as i dare say we will helping eachother out with info etc.
> 
> Cheers
> Nick


Will send you a PM with email address


----------



## Shockwaves84

*Expat Teacher*



expatteacher2014 said:


> Think of this process as good training for your first few months here - relatively speaking, getting your docs attested is quite a short process!


Expatteacher - where do you Teach?


----------



## expatteacher2014

Shockwaves84 said:


> Expatteacher - where do you Teach?


In Dubai for the time being


----------



## Shockwaves84

At the GEMS School?


----------



## expatteacher2014

Shockwaves84 said:


> At the GEMS School?


I've a new policy of not saying which schools I do or don't work for: I try to make balanced observations of my experience in education over here which rather puts me in the firing line for any over zealous school leader who thinks it is my job to only spout the positives.

Being part of a small community with a private education system and a restricted press has its limitations - be careful what you say on here in the future as you've identified your employer, age and start year on here


----------



## BedouGirl

expatteacher2014 said:


> I've a new policy of not saying which schools I do or don't work for: I try to make balanced observations of my experience in education over here which rather puts me in the firing line for any over zealous school leader who thinks it is my job to only spout the positives. Being part of a small community with a private education system and a restricted press has its limitations - be careful what you say on here in the future as you've identified your employer, age and start year on here


Very sensible and nicely put!


----------



## Shockwaves84

OK fair enough


----------



## MrMM

Shockwaves84 said:


> Nope not been told. Having to go through the long process of getting my certificates approved, stamped and emailed to the school. (and expensive mind!)
> 
> Yea...they are proving to be awesome at the moment.



How's all that prep going for you Shockwave? I've sent all of my stuff apart from the CRB. They've asked me to send a CRB dated within 6 months of start date, but new system seems to be that the employer has to request the CRB not the applicant. School haven't replied yet. Any luck?


----------



## Hellyyy

Hey!
The crb can be done through your own current UK school
We have done the same thing and starting at gems WSO in September. I'm science and my partner is maths


----------



## Shockwaves84

Yea its all ok. Bit more difficult for me as I've been out of a teaching for a few years so I'm digging up all my documents.

I sent off my certificates today for Attestation. Credit card took a wack there but hopefully it will be all be returned within 10 days.

As I'm not currently working in a school I've given my CRB from 2013. Not sure if it's any good but I'll soon find out.

MrMM, you're teaching at Silicon Oasis in Sept '15, right? Subject?


----------



## MrMM

Nah, GEMS Wellington Al Khail in September. 
Yeah am thinking I might send an old one or do as the previous poster wrote and get my current school to apply for one for me!


----------



## 059jlaw

MUM3 said:


> Shockwaves84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good job. See her then. Do you teach as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya! Yes I did finally hear from them but they wouldn't include hubby and 3rd kid in the package (medical, tuition etc - they only pay for 2) so Im going for another offer who cover the whole family
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats tho it's so exciting right? What subject are you?
Click to expand...


Hi MUM3

I am currently looking at schools to apply for jobs. I too have 3 children and noticed most seem to only offer free schooling for 2 children. Would you be able to tell me which school has offered you the whole family? 

Congrats on the job, you will all have an amazing time out there. We are wanting to relocate to be closer to family so fingers crossed we get something sorted. 

Any advice you could give me would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Jen


----------



## Orion2016

Hey guys, 

I just found this thread and thought I ask you all how you find GEMS First Point and life in Dubai? 

I too am joining Gems First Point this September 2016. 

Can you please give me any information on GEMS First Point as a school? Is it a good place to work? 

I have also been told that, as yet, the accommodation has not been confirmed but said that Silicon Oasis was where recruited teachers last year (2015) were accommodated. 

Do you know anything about the area in general or the accommodation? 

I'm concerned I might be out in the middle of nowhere with no facilities around me 

Any advice would be appreciated as I'm completely new to life in Dubai. 

Thank you.


----------



## paddnap86

Hi there,

I am moving out to Dubai in Aug with my wife and two boys age 5 and 1 as my wife has accepted a job offer at Gems Wellington SO and my son will be starting year 1. We are moving from sunny Scotland ? and can't wait.


----------



## paddnap86

Also just returned from a weeks trip out there and hired a car. Took a drive out to silicone oasis and it looks the part. The apartment blocks look very new and modern and the area it's self has some cafes and restaurants as well as shops etc. It only took 25 mins driving slow from the city. Think it would be a nice place to live as it's a lot quieter than the city.


----------



## maths.teacher

Hey, Silicon Oasis is a nice place to live, it has all the facilities you could ask for. However, you would need a car. Downtown is around 20-25 minutes drive, Marina & JBR around 35-45 minutes drive. The beaches are anything from 30 to 45 minutes drive.


----------

